# Forum Dying??



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Yesterday in the pathetic thread that is Sperm...........



D4ead said:


> sorry big motha, avfc and jamie i didnt have enough love to give you guys. Ill hit you soon.


..........and you were giving these reps out because you'd got good advice, decent joke,

or there in your pyramid??

I don't get it??

Please tell.................

This is why reps aren't worth a sh1t

Can somebody please tell me the point in having them:confused1:

I also feel that the forum is dying a fairly quick death

More and more genuine BB fans are leaving the forum every month, 2 years ago this

place was crawling with good advice from competing BB'ers, they've mostly gone

and this is the kind of cr4p we are left with.

I couldn't give a toss about reps btw, no idea where I stand

Don't really know the point of thread, won't change fvck all, just venting I suppose:rolleyes:

The fact I challenged one of the main culprits of this, *IanStu*, to a bb challenge and he

now seems to have disappeared off the face of the planet, speaks volumes

about all the knowledge you have to share:thumb:

Abolish the reps system now, reps in gen section only for friendship, other sections

that matter can show the knowledge of the individual about Bodybuilding

This is called UK-Muscle, not UK-wannabegaysandtalksh1tallthetime

......and I really don't get it:confused1:

Go join Facebook if you want to chat sh1t all the time??

Done

*If that doesn't flush him out nothing will* :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Gotta say I agree 100% with you.

Shame about the people leaving, although I do think we have some great guys left behind.

Whenever this comes up I always think of Lost Soul, man that guy was good.

P1ssed everyone off, but he certainly knew what he was talking about.

Reps, no comment, they're worthless. I guess the problem for me is that when I first joined here the guys with the reps knew alot and it was a representation of that.

I wish I could get a copy of the reps table from when I first joined, would be really interesting to see the change I think.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Lostsoul was a great chap, just never gave anyone a chance to respond first. The man could post to a thread faster than Billy the kid could draw his pistol! :lol:


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

People get fed up, I know there are different sections for different discussions but every thread gets over run with "flavour of the month member" or something to do with being bummed by a cucumber or males threatening to "bum" each other, like this one will.

I know people say lighten up, but it is a pain somertimes, and tbh its hard to avoid as pointed out above, every thread involves anus' of some description or how much members love each other, blah, moan over.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

we had a big rep moan thread last week with a poll too guys.

Yes they are poo and a waste of time when hitting each other daily for the sake of it but my last 20 reps are probably from all diferent people more or less and loads of tiny nooby reps which I enjoy stacks more than the idea of mutual masterbation reps.

Reps are ok and hey - if you are happy getting some from your daily rep club then good luck to you, i'm not bothered, not my bag though


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

agreed, in fact ill rep you for it:lol:,

ive had this discussion bdfore, its an absolute joke, unlike other forums that have reputation, where the guys with the higher ratings are the ones to turn to for sound advice and knowledge, the majority of the top repped guys here dont contribute much at all and i certainly would turn to them for advice and knowledge!!! except how to clog up a thread with utter rubbish...(no need to name and shame i feel you know who im on about) :tongue:

and its rather funny how a block of three are now in the top 6, all mates who seem to be repping eachother rather alot:rolleyes:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Don't forget Dabs :lol:


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Couldn't agree more!!!

When I first joined I would learn something new everyday with all the proper BB threads but nowadays when I come on here there's just loads of crap threads and not a lot about BB'ing. I rarely go through particular sections of the board, I just click on the recent threads at the top. Most of the threads are non-BB when I look now.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

My all time favourite was one smart cookie, believe hes on sparta now

Oops, Tall as well


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

i think someones jealous that hes not getting any :lol:

and why did you bring this up again...it just causes trouble :confused1:


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

I got rep'd for repping someone once...

I don't mind the general banter as easy to avoid if not interested, also some brilliant advice to be had.

What winds me up is the rediculous threads like "is it ok to miss a meal if I wake up late or should I get up earlier?" ....I mean WTF!! No wonder serious trainers jump ship with dumb questions like that being posted!


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Yesterday in the pathetic thread that is Sperm...........
> 
> ..........and you were giving these reps out because you'd got good advice, decent joke,
> 
> ...


Whats you're fvckin problem....that is not one of my posts...you changed the name to mine......thats smacks of desperation...

The reason I'm not around is because I am working...

Have you realy got nothing better to do than invent things so you can attack me..

You must be eaten up with envy.

Get a life old man


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Lads. Ian took a lot of flack for this a couple of weeks ago and its not fair on him.

He's a nice guy and i have never seen him ask for reps. People choose to give them to him.

Stop victimising and grow up!

Tel i don't think it was your intention to start an i hate ian thread you were just trying to get a responce on the challenge thread but i think you've spawned a monster. BAD FORM MATE, BAD FORM!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah i'm absolutley starving but my next meal is in 2 hrs, is it ok to eat or will i die??


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

If you got rid of rep system, it would then turn to ''join date'' which in truth generally holds true to knowledge, if a guy has been on these boards since June 06 chances are he knows his stuff, i think this would be good for the forum IMO.


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> Yesterday in the pathetic thread that is Sperm...........
> 
> ..........and you were giving these reps out because you'd got good advice, decent joke,
> 
> ...


Good post mate REPSSSS!!! :thumb: :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Cheese said:


> Lads. Ian took a lot of flack for this a couple of weeks ago and its not fair on him.
> 
> He's a nice guy and i have never seen him ask for reps. People choose to give them to him.
> 
> ...


At last, somebody noticed, IanStu never said it, I changed it as a bit of a joke

To flush him out and it worked:thumbup1:

OP was D4ead if you must know:laugh:

IanStu, tut tut,Get a life:lol: How many posts in 6 months??, you just started working then:lol: :lol:

As for the contents of the rest of the post, there all spot on


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

Van said:


> If you got rid of rep system, it would then turn to ''join date'' which in truth generally holds true to knowledge, if a guy has been on these boards since June 06 chances are he knows his stuff, i think this would be good for the forum IMO.


What a load of sh1t, someone could have joined in 2003, made 100 posts and be thick as fvck...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Kezz said:


> yeah i'm absolutley starving but my next meal is in 2 hrs, is it ok to eat or will i die??


TBH Kezz, I think you have just enough BF to survive mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

He is getting plenty because he gives good advice sal 

Shout out to Tel, Zara and CharlieC25 :lol: :lol: :lol: - great advice given recently and this is where my reps are going - totally deserved !

Uriel - disgustingly funny

RJ68 - plain funny

...and anyone else that posts something poignant or hilarious .....


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Van said:


> If you got rid of rep system, it would then turn to ''join date'' which in truth generally holds true to knowledge, if a guy has been on these boards since June 06 chances are he knows his stuff, i think this would be good for the forum IMO.


So if a pro bodybuilder joins today he has no knowledge but if a no nothing keyboard warrior has been here for years they know there stuff?

Doesn't work like that.... people who want to learn only have to spend a couple of hours on here to see who make the interesting/logical/informative posts.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Cheese I think you forget how naive newbies are, they'll believe almost anything half the time

which is why the supplements market is still booming


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

Starting threads like this, shows exactly how its dying... how pathetic and unrealted to bodybuilding...

If someones just viewed this site for the first time today, they're not gonna want to join up after reading this :confused1:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

But if someone makes a comment where by the information given is bollox, it is usually rubbished within seconds! We all take pleasure in discounting bullsh1t, do we not?

Edit - and for the record, Sperm was created to take usual chitter chatter away from Dan and D4eads journals and i think it has to a point. It is pathetic because its full of the usual drivel in everyones journals minus training related stuff.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dan05 said:


> Starting threads like this, shows exactly how its dying... how pathetic and unrealted to bodybuilding...
> 
> If someones just viewed this site for the first time today, they're not gonna want to join up after reading this :confused1:


as opposed to the delightful "sperm" you mean, nearly top of the viewed

threads

Hmmm

Yes I see how they'd bash the door down to sign up after seeing the bodybuilding information

available in there, Good point:thumbup1:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

ffs ladies! Put the handbags down:rolleyes:

PMT?


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Post Masterbation Tension


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Cheese said:


> But if someone makes a comment where by the information given is bollox, it is usually rubbished within seconds! We all take pleasure in discounting bullsh1t, do we not?
> 
> Edit - and for the record, Sperm was created to take usual chitter chatter away from Dan and D4eads journals and i think it has to a point. It is pathetic because its full of the usual drivel in everyones journals minus training related stuff.


But how does the newbie know if the people discounting the bs, are not indeed

full of it themselves:confused1:

Its not about the reps, in general its about the board dying as far as bb info

is concerned, if you notice, every member who's been here longer than a few

months agree with me in principal

Does that not tell you something about what the board has lost??


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> as opposed to the delightful "sperm" you mean, nearly top of the viewed
> 
> threads
> 
> ...


Its there so that the board isnt cluttered. Well, it was meant to be..

What about bronze and silver members threads? :confused1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Cheese said:


> Post Masterbation Tension


surely that should be pre


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

In fairness even jw's goes off topic.

Edit - yeah good call definately "Pre".


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dan05 said:


> Its there so that the board isnt cluttered. Well, it was meant to be..
> 
> What about bronze and silver members threads? :confused1:


What about them, I'm Gold so I aren't allowed in there


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

tel, it was a bit of a cvnts trick starting this thread with one guys post making it out as anothers.

Now - what I propose is you all come down to my gym around 14 00 today and I show you how to train your old flappy t1ts off


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

dan05 said:


> Its there so that the board isnt cluttered. Well, it was meant to be..
> 
> What about bronze and silver members threads? :confused1:


Who posts in there anymore ?

Bronze and silver now are like an intro to the board imo - you post in there and get to know people and then you branch out onto other threads

Sperm is a rep whoring thread - and you all know it, so why deny it

:lol: :lol: :lol:

I saw a post which said that 'you have to pay your dues' because someone laughed at a comment but did not rep the teller :confused1:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

That whole sperm thread is full of puerile ****. Brain dead morons for the large part.

After a while on here you can tell who posts useful stuff, funny stuff and who posts ****, and you just avoid their posts like the plague.

Not worth getting worried about. You will always have vermin, no matter how hard you try to exterminate them


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

God said:


> I don't think join date is really that relevant to knowledge tbh. For instance what if a complete newbie joints January 2010. At the same time an experienced competitive bodybuilder joins as he used to post on another forum. Which will have most knowledge in a few years time?


 Well that is evident, but as a generalization people will look to join date as a guide just like people look at reps as a GUIDE, and yes people will get to know who is knowledgeable if you are a regular user of the forum.

Reps, Join date, Post count can only ever be a GUIDE i don't think people are so naive to believe that any of those are true show of bodybuilding knowledge

<o> </o>

I know that people use other things as a guide as im a member of 2 other forums, 1 of which scrapped the rep system and people look to join date as a guide.

:thumb:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Van said:


> Well that is evident, but as a generalization *people* *will look to join date as a guide *just like people look at reps as a GUIDE, and yes people will get to know who is knowledgeable if you are a regular user of the forum.
> 
> Reps, Join date, Post count can only ever be a GUIDE i don't think people are so naive to believe that any of those are true show of bodybuilding knowledge
> 
> ...


What people? None of us so far would....go find some,,,,you come out with some tripe this week bro


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Cheese said:


> In fairness even jw's goes off topic.
> 
> Edit - yeah good call definately "Pre".


:lol:What Jw got to do with it, I said Bodybuilders:lol:

Most of the mods hardly post anymore, they used to post all the time, listen

I'm not being an a55, I'm telling it like it is, its a fact that more BB's and mods

would post say 18 months ago than now, the reason being is they got sick of

all the silly wannabe **** talk, its no good saying well what about this and what

about that, its a fact.

Banter is good, some of the time, I love to joke and p1ss about, but I also

try to advise and learn.

There really is a huge amount of ppl you don't know who have left the board, and I have been told why they have left the board.

They were all knowledgable and I loved picking there brains, but now they are

gone, you seem unable to take in the facts or wish to wash your hands of any

wrong doing:confused1:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Jem said:


> Who posts in there anymore ?
> 
> Bronze and silver now are like an intro to the board imo - you post in there and get to know people and then you branch out onto other threads
> 
> ...


In fairness Jem 2 of my last 10 reps came from Sperm how many of yours came from your journal? Honest question just out of interest as i don't have a journal.


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> :lol:What Jw got to do with it, I said Bodybuilders:lol:
> 
> Most of the mods hardly post anymore, they used to post all the time, listen
> 
> ...


I've been a member since July i doubt very much i'm responsible. Plus i never had them here so don't miss them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

I read this a while back..

'I came for advice but stayed for the banter'

Me too, im sure many other people would agree, but thats not what a bb'n forum should be about?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

If we got rid of these gay little groups eg "Bronze Members thread" we wouldn't have so many people having virtual bum fun by repping each other. Or change it so you can only rep the same person once a week etc etc.


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

There seems to be less and less being posted about BB, maybe that's not true, just the impression I get

For example, I started this thread yesterday looking to get some really good advice from the people on here about a training split, only had 2 responses so far but then you look at some of the threads about nonsense and there are over a hundred replies

anyone got any advice while I'm in here :whistling:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/advanced-bodybuilding/78343-4day-split-critique-help-please.html


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Cheese said:


> In fairness Jem 2 of my last 10 reps came from Sperm how many of yours came from your journal? Honest question just out of interest as i don't have a journal.


3 - so what is your point ?

Are we attacking journals now ?

Go and look in my journal and see how much drivel there is in there

recently - Go on - fukin look before you try to be clever mate

It is a training journal cheese ....and your point is ?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Uriel said:


> tel, it was a bit of a cvnts trick starting this thread with one guys post making it out as anothers.
> 
> Now - what I propose is you all come down to my gym around 14 00 today and I show you how to train your old flappy t1ts off


Yes it probably was, but it was with the best intentions, I've edited back to original

now

That training sounds like a plan, wish I could be there mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Cheese, forums are like life mate...Jem will get the odd rep bacause she has a nice bum, you don't because no one is interested in your bum not even the gay lads on the site...I hope that is as profound a revelation to you as it was to me aged 14!

That doesn't mean jem doesn't post other repworthy stuff


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

anyway, you'll all be fuking sorry when Con sees this thread....he'll not be his usual jovial self!

You've been warned!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Not sure the forum is dying..i like it in here but i must admit some of the sh1te...and i mean sh1te that goes up is.....Sh1te.

Im all for taking the p1ss and having a laugh,and sending and recieving the reps....BUT..

....You see some folk on here with full rep bars,nearly,if not more rep points than me(not that i care,just pointing out)...And they have only been on here a frigging month..and dont think that i have seen them even in the gear,diet advice section once !!!

WTF is that all about...seriously???


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

dan05 said:


> I read this a while back..
> 
> 'I came for advice but stayed for the banter'
> 
> Me too, im sure many other people would agree, but thats not what a bb'n forum should be about?


It says along the top^^^^ bodybuilding community. The banter is usually in general, i don't see how general should be seen as what the site is about, all other areas(apart from P/R, M'A and A/L-which you have to actually apply to read) are about bodybuilding/nutrition/gear/comps etc, so why is general seen as what the board is about when it is only one area? I think general section is what makes the COMMUNITY.....jmho


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Cheese, forums are like life mate...Jem will get the odd rep bacause she has a nice bum, you don't because no one is interested in your bum not even the gay lads on the site...I hope that is as profound a revelation to you as it was to me aged 14!
> 
> That doesn't mean jem doesn't post other repworthy stuff


thankyou

&

thankyou

:thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

I've always longed to be a gay icon. Someday!

Jem i wasn't attacking journals, some people rave about them... they feel it gives them a push. I for one don't have one and don't plan to i feel it would be that boring i wouldn't want to view it myself.

Which bring me to the next point i haven't viewed your journal in depth and am not about to.

I only read a select few that i feel are relevant to me and i assume you will understand when i say that your journal is never going to be the most relevant to me as you are in fact female.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Cheese said:


> I've always longed to be a gay icon. Someday!
> 
> Jem i wasn't attacking journals, some people rave about them... they feel it gives them a push. I for one don't have one and don't plan to i feel it would be that boring i wouldn't want to view it myself.
> 
> ...


WTF?....All the more reason go on ffs. :innocent:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Unit_69 said:


> There seems to be less and less being posted about BB, maybe that's not true, just the impression I get
> 
> For example, I started this thread yesterday looking to get some really good advice from the people on here about a training split, only had 2 responses so far but then you look at some of the threads about nonsense and there are over a hundred replies
> 
> ...


can you name the 2 who replied to your thread:whistling:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh, must have missed that.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

I see where you're coming from Tel 

To be honest, I just try to avoid threads like 'sperm'


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Fads come and go very quickly on this forum.

You can be flavour of the month one minute, stop posting for a week and come back and nobody knows you :lol:

Its a massive forum with new people joining all the time, obviously your going to have different groups that get on more than others and use this to rep eachother.

As far as does the rep system mean anything anymore? Of course it doesn't. If a person who has just joined today for repped by winger there bar would be full....

One rep could amount to 100's of reps by an experienced poster that have been posting for years because the rep power was so low a couple of years ago.

So reps don't mean anything anymore.

I used to love reps when we had the star system, I was the biggest rep whore going but now I couldn't care less.

As for the banter issue, I love the banter. I don't post much at all on this forum anymore but when I do read banter going on I think its good and join in when I can.

This forum is far from dying, its growing.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

pastanchicken said:


> I see where you're coming from Tel
> 
> To be honest, I just try to avoid threads like 'sperm'


but do you..............

I couldn't give a flying about any of the break away drivel threads (although why

we have them I've no idea?), what p1sses me off is good ppl are *still* leaving, not posting

as frequently, etc

Yet we, the members who are sick of the sh1te that gets posted, can't do sfa about

it.

Many members have been lost forever, Cheese, Tall left on July 31st 2009, probably

one of the most respected members ever (apart from mods:whistling

How long before JW goes, Joe comes across as a joker but he is a wealth of info

and has helped hundreds if not thousands of ppl, once he goes then that will

be the start of the end of UK-M IMO.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Cheese said:


> I've always longed to be a gay icon. Someday!
> 
> Jem i wasn't attacking journals, some people rave about them... they feel it gives them a push. I for one don't have one and don't plan to i feel it would be that boring i wouldn't want to view it myself.
> 
> ...


Yet you still felt you were able to comment on my receiving reps for it in a negative light :confused1:

Fool! - my journal is irrelevant to this discussion mate, so you should not have mentioned it.

I like you actually - you aren't hiding like others - but bringing my journal into it is bang out of order ...

I train damn hard as do lots of others on here with journals - reps for training - is this concept unknown to you ?

Now if you commented on reps for a saggy pants avi - well that, I would have taken on the chin and laughed about


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

GHS said:


> Fads come and go very quickly on this forum.
> 
> You can be flavour of the month one minute, stop posting for a week and come back and nobody knows you :lol:
> 
> ...


Fair point GHS, you say the forum is growing, growing with what though?

Competative Bodybuilders with a wealth of info or just more drivel, how can

so many established members be wrong:confused1:

Yes, I remember your rep whoring:lol:


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> can you name the 2 who replied to your thread:whistling:


One was your good self Tel :thumb: REPS!


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> but do you..............
> 
> I couldn't give a flying about any of the break away drivel threads (although why
> 
> ...


Yes mate I think I do. I miss reading Tall's post, that guy really knew his stuff. And I said the other day that I was glad to see more training related stuff being posted in JW's thread, we even had a few questions answered :thumbup1:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Cheese said:


> ...Edit - and for the record, Sperm was created to take usual chitter chatter away from Dan and D4eads journals and i think it has to a point. It is pathetic because its full of the usual drivel in everyones journals minus training related stuff.


Is correct.

And here's opportune to point out that I award reps only when they're really merited, and don't expect any from anyone.

Receiving reps from truly knowledgeable members is always gratifying.

But it's absurd and devaluing to award someone reps just because they've repped you.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

anyway folks...the good news is several people have repped me because of this thread...

so Tel could you start a few more "I hate Ian because he is so popular and I'm not and it's making me all bitter" threads, it seems to be very good for business....thank you kindly :stuart:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

IanStu said:


> anyway folks...the good news is several people have repped me because of this thread...
> 
> so Tel could you start a few more "I hate Ian because he is so popular and I'm not and it's making me all bitter" threads, it seems to be very good for business....thank you kindly :stuart:


Have you read any of my posts in this thread:confused1:

I have no reason to hate you? what a ridiculous thing to say

for someone who is more of the maturing age, you sure act like a kid sometimes


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Its ok for you to get repped in your thread about a training related post but not for me to get repped in sperm for a funny post that is my point.

You have yourself repped me for a funny post in sperm??? That was my point. Again we have the holier then thou situation no one dictates what reps should be given for therefore why do people have a problem?

If there were no banter i wouldn't be a member. The place would be grey and boring. No place to spend my afternoon, without banter i might as well stick to a spreadsheet!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Don't forget with the advanced search function you can search for a specific member's contribution and learn from them.

I spent a few hours the other day studying the words of wisdom from NinePack :thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Cheese said:


> Its ok for you to get repped in your thread about a training related post but not for me to get repped in sperm for a funny post that is my point.
> 
> You have yourself repped me for a funny post in sperm??? That was my point. Again we have the holier then thou situation no one dictates what reps should be given for therefore why do people have a problem?
> 
> If there were no banter i wouldn't be a member. The place would be grey and boring. No place to spend my afternoon, without banter i might as well stick to a spreadsheet!


The original post I quoted wasn't about getting reps for funny posts, I always rep

for a partuculaly funny post.

This is not about any individuals Cheese, stop making it so


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

I agree with tel on this, there are far too many pointless threads popping up ALL the time.

the sperm thread is a favourite, even the name of it is pointless.


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Many members have been lost forever, Cheese, Tall left on July 31st 2009, probably
> 
> one of the most respected members ever (apart from mods:whistling


Damn i work fast.


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> The fact I challenged one of the main culprits of this, *IanStu*, to a bb challenge and he
> 
> now seems to have disappeared off the face of the planet, speaks volumes
> 
> about all the knowledge you have to share:thumb:





tel3563 said:


> The original post I quoted wasn't about getting reps for funny posts, I always rep
> 
> for a partuculaly funny post.
> 
> This is not about any individuals Cheese, stop making it so


You sure?????


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Cheese said:


> Its ok for you to get repped in your thread about a training related post but not for me to get repped in sperm for a funny post that is my point.
> 
> You have yourself repped me for a funny post in sperm??? That was my point. Again we have the holier then thou situation no one dictates what reps should be given for therefore why do people have a problem?
> 
> If there were no banter i wouldn't be a member. The place would be grey and boring. No place to spend my afternoon, without banter i might as well stick to a spreadsheet!


You are a funny person as it goes [rapidly hating admitting this point, but it's true] and you have made valid points in the past re training

... I never said you should not get repped for humour did I ?

I do rep for humour as I have previously said ...

You started on about my journal ffs - I am entitled to defend myself without being accused of having a 'holier than thou' attitude

However, we all know what sperm thread is used for - anyone that is rep hungry or naive joins this group

Simples


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Don't forget with the advanced search function you can search for a specific member's contribution and learn from them.
> 
> I spent a few hours the other day studying the words of wisdom from NinePack :thumbup1:


Funny enough i did the same the other day, searched out threads that Mars1960 had started in the steroid information section and read them to try to better educate myself on the subject, partly for my own benefit and partly so i could also use this knowledge to help others, where appropriate.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

fcuk this thread will keep the forum alive:bounce: its gettin more hits than mike tysons old sparrin partner:whistling:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

God said:


> Do you think there would there be any benefit of having it so that no reps could be given if the thread is in the general chat section? Or do you think this would simply mean that people "rep whoring" would do it via other threads/training journals. Haven't been joined up for that long so don't know but thought it might make it a little harder to abuse the system?


Personally I think on balance I'd rather there wasn't a reps system, and that members conventionally posted a quick comment and thankyou if they consider a contribution good.

Some people actually want reps for their own sake. Does this tell us something about them?

And it doesn't really wash that those with the most reps and posts on their threads are actually the most knowledgeable.

Perhaps it's this that deters many with valuable info from posting.

Perhaps also some contributors with traditional ideas on diet and training are deterred because they're finding themselves overtaken by the knowledge of such as James Ll and TinyTom which is based not just on "experience" but science and logic.

Or perhaps those with solid science and logic-based info don't post much because they find themselves attacked by those with old unfounded ideas.

How to tell whether a contribution is valuable? Read, digest and consider, bearing convincing arguments in mind.

This board should be about useful info for aspiring bodybuilders and PLers, not reinforce unfounded attitudes and methods.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

El Ricardinho said:


> I agree with tel on this, there are far too many pointless threads popping up ALL the time.
> 
> *the sperm thread is a favourite, even the name of it is pointless*.


Phew! You understood! :thumb:


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

It's a good forum. I've not been here long enuff to see any real problems, people leaving etc, but I like the banter. Some of it is mindless but then you/I don't have to join in, there are more sections to read.

A board i'm on seems to be dying because there is *very little* idle banter. Talk of drugs is strictly off limits & even chat about wild nights out on the p!ss are tutt-tutted (for detracting from the lifestyle, presumably). 90% of the threads are steroid or BB related, to my mind this leaves the place often boring & quiet. Even tedious. Not to take anything away from the sport, but the questions tend to be replied- "just use the search button".. See what I mean?

Personally I like the rep system, it's quite nice to get a few laughs in other ways, helps make a few friends along the way. Harmless fun


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

The forum has changed massively over the last few years.

What everyone needs to realise is that this place is a business for Lorian - he positively encourages rep whoring and the posting of drivel - it's fairly blatant when you see he's put a reps leaderboard on the home page FFS.

It would be nice to have an option to turn reps off as is the case on some boards, but I agree and have said before that many knowledgeable members have fvcked off in recent years to be replaced by rep whoring [email protected] which is a shame.


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

rodrigo said:


> *fcuk this thread will keep the forum alive* :bounce: its gettin more hits than mike tysons old sparrin partner:whistling:


agree, this kind of thread gets people going. just whats needed now & then to stir things up a bit....

i don't have a problem with sh#t threads especially if in the general section. if all we ever talked about was BB it would get a bit boring...

1 problem however is the number of threads in the training section. some days theres isn't as many as there should be, *AGREE WITH *PROVIDER in that some people rep for reps sake... a small amount of the more experienced guys never offer help or even encouragement to any1 outside their wee group (they don't have to of course but it would help the sport if they did) & if the reps were only given for REAL advice maybe that'd change? reps for funnies absolutely FINE but reps coz u think some1 is special or coz u want to bum them not so good...


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

we always end up with these type of threads where people vent their anger, ie reps, religion, racism etc and they always end up not getting anywhere!!!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Only the mods or Lorian could do anything about it, totally agree with BA


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

Witch-King said:


> It's a good forum. I've not been here long enuff to see any real problems, people leaving etc, but I like the banter. * Some of it is mindless but then you/I don't have to join in, there are more sections to read.*
> 
> A board i'm on seems to be dying because there is *very little* idle banter. Talk of drugs is strictly off limits & even chat about wild nights out on the p!ss are tutt-tutted (for detracting from the lifestyle, presumably). 90% of the threads are steroid or BB related, to my mind this leaves the place often boring & quiet. Even tedious. Not to take anything away from the sport, but the questions tend to be replied- "just use the search button".. See what I mean?
> 
> Personally I like the rep system, it's quite nice to get a few laughs in other ways, helps make a few friends along the way. Harmless fun


thats fair enough, although there are alot more people wanting to comment on bantering threads than genuine training threads it does seem harder to get a response to a genuine training question than it is to a joke or bit of banter


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I don't agree with the statement that the forum is dying.

It's changing, it's evolving, but it's not dying.

I could name names you don't see any more, but thats just people, people go, and new people come.

Nothing to do with knowledge or what ever, and no one is bigger than the board itself - if someone feels they must go for whatever reason, more power to them.

Its like everything else in life, no one likes seeing things change round about them, everyone gets stuck in there own niche - cars are a great example - I am stuck in late 80's / early 90s and think everything since is largely shet. But someone old (like Tel :whistling: ) might be stuck in the 1920's era of motoring, and think that the stuff I like is shet.

Things move on, its just the way of it! You either get with it, or you get off it.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> Lostsoul was a great chap, just never gave anyone a chance to respond first. The man could post to a thread faster than Billy the kid could draw his pistol! :lol:


100% agree, he held no punches either, knowlageable fello too.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

this again? jesus grow up. its an internet forum. its not dying, its just changing is all. still very knowledgable and respectable people on here and banter too. if you dont like the banter then dont post. who gives a damn about reps anyway? tel you can have all my reps if it makes you feel more secure about yourself


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

It's sh*t that people psot Q + A's in the article section, even though it cleary says not to.

Banter now and then is good, keeps the place light hearted but now most of the threads you see coming up are of no relevance to the sport whatsoever.

Same with 'funny pictures' ... can't you just have one thread to put all the funny pics in instead of clogging the whole damn place up?


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

The current rep system is sh*te but so was the last one as they both can be equally abused, I don't really think it matters though as anybody with half a brain can see its nonsense so will just ignore it!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

BigDom86 said:


> this again? jesus grow up. its an internet forum. its not dying, its just changing is all. still very knowledgable and respectable people on here and banter too. if you dont like the banter then dont post. who gives a damn about reps anyway? *tel you can have all my reps if it makes you feel more secure about yourself*


The reps was an example of how the forum has changed for the worst:confused1:

I couldn't give a flying about reps, remove em all now, wouldn't change the

sh1t that gets posted here

WTF has reps got to do with good ppl leaving and all the total bum fluff thats posted

every day anyway:confused1:

My favourite post is from BA who's been here since 2004 so might know a bit more

than a few of you

Sums it up perfectly for me, reps mate



ba baracuss said:


> The forum has changed massively over the last few years.
> 
> What everyone needs to realise is that this place is a business for Lorian - he positively encourages rep whoring and the posting of drivel - it's fairly blatant when you see he's put a reps leaderboard on the home page FFS.
> 
> It would be nice to have an option to turn reps off as is the case on some boards, but I agree and have said before that many knowledgeable members have fvcked off in recent years to be replaced by rep whoring [email protected] which is a shame.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

ill rep you tel


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

BigDom86 said:


> ill rep you tel


Cheers Dom, I'll hit you back when I'm reloaded:lol: :lol:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

get a life numpteys, even the rep system itselfs says hope you get a rep back... that says it all to me.

sorry big motha, avfc and jamie did a total of 16 posts that made me laugh out load, but i had nothing to offer them simple ehh.

As far as i know i can rep for whatever i want, maybe its just upsetting you all because no one likes you enough to rep you every day???

Get some friends then. Just an idea ;P


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

no one has repped me today  i think im due some reps off everyone in this thread, please, thank you 

ps. i rep back


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Liar!!! Sure I repped you this morning :tongue:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> The forum has changed massively over the last few years.
> 
> What everyone needs to realise is that this place is a business for Lorian - he positively encourages rep whoring and the posting of drivel - it's fairly blatant when you see he's put a reps leaderboard on the home page FFS.
> 
> It would be nice to have an option to turn reps off as is the case on some boards, but I agree and have said before that many knowledgeable members have fvcked off in recent years to be replaced by rep whoring [email protected] which is a shame.


to be honest i consider myself both, ok so im not as knowledgeable as a lot of peeps still here, but im here to learn. That said im not a total newbie either and i do a lot of posts that do help people.

Yet at the same time im probably the king of the rep whores simply because its fun and keeps the forum alive.

I am 100% against the writing of sh1t in seriouse threads, but without the silly threads the site would get no traffic and have no regulars at all. I cant understand why you cant just enjoy both.

or if you dont like the silly threads dont read them. Its not like the rep board takes that much space up on the home page ffs.


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

uh ha this thread is a pile of ****e lol nah its had more replies in the shortest space of time ever REPSSSS


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> But how does the newbie know if the people discounting the bs, are not indeed
> 
> full of it themselves:confused1:
> 
> ...





tel3563 said:


> *Most of the mods hardly post anymore, they used to post all the time, listen*
> 
> *
> I'm not being an a55, I'm telling it like it is, its a fact that more BB's and mods*
> ...





tel3563 said:


> *The reps was an example of how the forum has changed for the worst:confused1:*
> 
> *
> I couldn't give a flying about reps*, remove em all now, wouldn't change the
> ...


Just for those who don't seem to get it, its not about reps


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

ohh yeh and dom mate thanks for my reps today. ohhh and tel i hope you liked your reps for your helpful post.....


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

tel i only mentioned reps as in your first post you emphasized it alot.

anyway dont think forum is dying.

alot of mods moderate other forums aswell like Ukiron and UGM etc. so they are busy everywhere, wehreas a few years ago it was mostly just ukm


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

the board isnt dieing,

mars, mick the brick and the others are still doing the biz in the steroid section

haks still doing the stuff for nutition

jw, tel, prodiver, robisco, dan, ian, ant, josh, haks, asl, dom, winger have all given some very helpful information in my journal in the last 2 days...

How can you possible ask for more then that?

I asked 1 question and got 4 pages of good advice.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

d4ead said:


> ohh yeh and dom mate thanks for my reps today. ohhh and *tel i hope you liked your reps for your helpful post.*....


Would you like them back:lol:

I've already told dead it wasn't a vendetta against him, and that it was just a starting

point for the other stuff, the first bit was supposed to be a bit of a joke tbh, oops:rolleyes:


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

Uriel said:


> anyway, you'll all be fuking sorry when Con sees this thread....he'll not be his usual jovial self!
> 
> You've been warned!


I must say i was slightly p1ssed off when i dropped off the leader board because i do have over 10,000 posts and i am usually repped for informative training/nutrition/supplument related posts. So i was a bit ticked off when guys who are 99% straight joke makers push me off. But at the end of the day i don't care, the rep system is now a joke so be it after all i don't own the board so its not my place to say how these things go.

As far as this board goes i would imagine it is more profitable with the sponsers than ever before. I mean all the new guys need to get their suppluments while the guys who have been in the game for a while will already have their choice of suppliers.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

what the hell does con want reps for he has the body of a god leave the reps for us fat fukers, we need something to feel good about!!!!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Would you like them back:lol:
> 
> :


well its only polite isnt it????


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

d4ead said:


> what the hell does con want reps for he has the body of a god leave the reps for us fat fukers, we need something to feel good about!!!!


Oh god that made me cringe!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Con said:


> I must say i was slightly p1ssed off when i dropped off the leader board because i do have over 10,000 posts and i am usually repped for informative training/nutrition/supplument related posts. So i was a bit ticked off when guys who are 99% straight joke makers push me off. But at the end of the day i don't care, the rep system is now a joke so be it after all i don't own the board so its not my place to say how these things go.
> 
> As far as this board goes i would imagine it is more profitable with the sponsers than ever before. I mean all the new guys need to get their suppluments while the guys who have been in the game for a while will already have their choice of suppliers.


good last point, I'd not even taken that itc, would you agree that a fair few good

lads have left because of the bum mush/jokers?

TBH I never noticed as much until I got fired from my job a few weeks ago and spent a fair bit

more time on here, suppose its time to get back to work


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

I actually agree that Con should be top ten but they mean nothing now anyway so being there would be irrelevant.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Van said:


> If you got rid of rep system, it would then turn to ''join date'' which in truth generally holds true to knowledge, if a guy has been on these boards since June 06 chances are he knows his stuff, i think this would be good for the forum IMO.


thats a lot of pish,sorry but it is,join date means sweet F.A. pretty much the same as the reps.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

d4ead said:


> what the hell does con want reps for he has the body of a god leave the reps for us fat fukers, we need something to feel good about!!!!


You're a strange guy but you're funny with it!



tel3563 said:


> good last point, I'd not even taken that itc, would you agree that a fair few good
> 
> lads have left because of the bum mush/jokers?


Well yeah i know for a fact a couple of experienced guys left because of this.

Personally i don't really mind it can be funny at times but it does annoy me when it moves from the relevant sections such as general and adults lounge.



Cheese said:


> I actually agree that Con should be top ten but they mean nothing now anyway so being there would be irrelevant.


It really means nothing mate. I looked at it the other day and i did not even recognise one of the names and when a fvcker that is on as much as i am does not even recognise the name that is not a good sign!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Jem said:


> He is getting plenty because he gives good advice sal
> 
> Shout out to Tel, Zara and CharlieC25 :lol: :lol: :lol: - great advice given recently and this is where my reps are going - totally deserved !
> 
> ...


you said my mankini posting was arousing,now your saying its hilarious,i'm hurt.

ok hurts over,back to letching over your avy. 



dan05 said:


> Starting threads like this, shows exactly how its dying... how pathetic and unrealted to bodybuilding...
> 
> If someones just viewed this site for the first time today, they're not gonna want to join up after reading this :confused1:


erm......dont know if anyones noticed but most of the nonsense is post in the 'general' section where it,well how can i put it,DOESNT NEED TO BE RELATED TO BODYBUILDING

hence the name,general,the place thats usually busiest on most boards,and to be honest i would go loopy if it was filled with just bodybuilding as its a nice escape from bodybuilding whilst still talking to people of like mind and interests 



Mrs Weeman said:


> ffs ladies! Put the handbags down:rolleyes:
> 
> PMT?


LMAO


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Con said:


> You're a strange guy but you're funny with it!
> 
> *thanks rep me?*
> 
> ...


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

D4ead? Who's he :confused1:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

d4ead, not sure i think sal once referred to him as the tan line apprentice. or something like that just before he sold his soul


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

hahaha fuk con actually did rep me..

thanks mate 

*i should probably check if it was negative or not, heh maybe not ignorance is bliss.

**i couldn't not look, i did check it was positive


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

weeman said:


> you said my mankini posting was arousing,now your saying its hilarious,i'm hurt.
> 
> *No I just omitted: *
> 
> ...


----------



## awesomerobbo (Oct 5, 2005)

Hmmn, what are these Reps you are all talking about!!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

God said:


> Do you think there would there be any benefit of having it so that no reps could be given if the thread is in the general chat section? Or do you think this would simply mean that people "rep whoring" would do it via other threads/training journals. Haven't been joined up for that long so don't know but thought it might make it a little harder to abuse the system?


they would just continue to do it elsewhere mate,something we have all been guilty of from time to time.

At the end of the day i've said this before,the people who do actually merit respect so far as bodybuilding goes have their names mentioned all over the board,dropped here there and everywhere,of the current top ten maybe 4 or 5 at a push can boast of that kind of thing,whereas there are probably another dozen or so outside the top ten (myself included) who can rest secure in the fact that they are respected enough that where you stand in a chart means nothing,the fact so many others voice our names everywhere speaks volumes.



d4ead said:


> get a life numpteys, even the rep system itselfs says hope you get a rep back... that says it all to me.
> 
> sorry big motha, avfc and jamie did a total of 16 posts that made me laugh out load, but i had nothing to offer them simple ehh.
> 
> ...


i do have to say that post smacks of pot calling the kettle black and also sounds bitter the way i read it,the last two parts just sound plain ignorantly cheeky mate.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

jem said:


> you said my mankini posting was arousing,now your saying its hilarious,i'm hurt.
> 
> *No I just omitted: *
> 
> ...


and its posts like that which keep me happy:thumb:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

weeman said:


> i do have to say that post smacks of pot calling the kettle black and also sounds bitter the way i read it,the last two parts just sound plain ignorantly cheeky mate.


ignorant and cheeky that about covers me mate.

never been one for bitter more a cider man.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

d4ead said:


> d4ead, not sure i think sal once referred to him as the tan line apprentice. or something like that just before he sold his soul


 :lol: tut tut trying to promote yourself.....I am the tan line apprentice (check my profile pic...you can see it there...needs improving)....you should really show this post to Dan :thumb: ahhh you make me laugh :wub:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

I feel charming, Oh, so charming It's alarming how charming I feel! And so pretty That I hardly can believe I'm real


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Reps are a bit of innocent fun. Totally harmless, I really can't see why it's a teeth grinder.

Surely, if you don't like it you don't play??!


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

informative/hilarious/i disapprove options might solve all this...."hilarious top 10"...."informative top 10".......maybe?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Five-O said:


> People get fed up, I know there are different sections for different discussions but every thread gets over run with "flavour of the month member" or something to do with being bummed by a cucumber or males threatening to "bum" each other, like this one will.
> 
> I know people say lighten up, but it is a pain somertimes, and tbh its hard to avoid as pointed out above, every thread involves anus' of some description or how much members love each other, blah, moan over.


Would a bum cheer you up Jimmy? 

On a serious note I do agree that the vast majority of posts and threads turn to crap. Lost Soul, Tall, Chef X, Paul Booth, Raikey, and a number of good posters rarely frequent the forum or post anymore.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Witch-King said:


> Reps are a bit of innocent fun. Totally harmless, I really can't see why it's a teeth grinder.
> 
> Surely, if you don't like it you don't play??!


Exactly!!!

Still, if you choose to play, you choose to accept a ribbing and a constant pi$$ taking at how you got your reps, not go in a fvcking huff and puff about it and suddenly think you are infamous and hated cough cough IanStu   

Mind you IanStu, reps aside, WTF over 4250 posts just since April - forget the reps, thats proof right there you talk a lot of sh1te :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Exactly!!!
> 
> Still, if you choose to play, you choose to accept a ribbing and a constant pi$$ taking at how you got your reps, not go in a fvcking huff and puff about it and suddenly think you are infamous and hated cough cough IanStu
> 
> Mind you IanStu, reps aside, WTF over 4350 posts just since April - forget the reps, thats proof right there you talk a lot of sh1te :lol:


And he's old as fuk and smell of stale pish fuking ha haa.

(there's only about 6 or 7 people on the forum I can say that about:lol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Uriel said:


> And he's old as fuk and smell of stale pish fuking ha haa.
> 
> (there's only about 6 or 7 people on the forum I can say that about:lol


edit that mate,this will end up turning into a ginge hate thread,i'm too tired to fight the fight for the michty gingers tonight:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

weeman said:


> edit that mate,this will end up turning into a ginge hate thread,i'm too tired to fight the fight for the michty gingers tonight:lol: :lol: :lol:


nah - havent you heard - everyone hates A4 and IanStu now.

Apparently.

I think they are just going for sympathy reps personally :whistling:

:lol:


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm pretty new to this forum and i guess i can be held responsible for the odd "pointless" rep here and there for a post that makes me laugh but doesn't really teach anything or give any guidance. I don't think there is anything wrong with this.

I also think i spend most of my time answering questions in the likes of the steroid section, using information from my own personal experience with my own results to back up and receive reps for this.

I like to be able to do both. I give reps for things that make me feel good, and i give reps for good info. i also back it up with "hopefully" interesting posts on my part.

I don't think all newbies are rep whoring for rep whoring's sake.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

weeman said:


> edit that mate,this will end up turning into a ginge hate thread,i'm too tired to fight the fight for the michty gingers tonight:lol: :lol: :lol:


Mate, I'm getting on for a demi ginge myself(oops sorry, battle scars opening as we type)....ginges smell of p1ss...

Old folk do smell of stale pish as they are generally incontinent but it's mixed with the odour of the grave, polo mints, cake, pub carpet & TCP too:thumbup1:


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

I know i'm jumping on this thread a bit late but........i've been on here about 2 years and it has defo changed a lot in that small time. It was a lot more serious before, it does get on my nerves a bit some of the pathetic threads that get started by people just coz there bored sitting at a desk all day! But, i don't get involved in them threads, simple! It is General Conversation after all!

As for reps, there a good idea in theory, it nice when you offer someone advice on something and they rep you saying thanks, but some of the rep whoreing is cringeworthy! I'll scratch your back if you scracth mine sort of thing!

Maybe different types of rep? Info/advice reps and entertainment reps?


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Exactly!!!
> 
> Still, if you choose to play, you choose to accept a ribbing and a constant pi$$ taking at how you got your reps, not go in a fvcking huff and puff about it and suddenly think you are infamous and hated cough cough IanStu
> 
> Mind you IanStu, reps aside, WTF *over 4250 posts just since April* - forget the reps, thats proof right there you talk a lot of sh1te :lol:


and all training related :whistling:


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Exactly!!!
> 
> Still, if you choose to play, you choose to accept a ribbing and a constant pi$$ taking at how you got your reps, not go in a fvcking huff and puff about it and suddenly think you are infamous and hated cough cough IanStu
> 
> Mind you IanStu, reps aside, WTF over 4250 posts just since April - forget the reps, thats proof right there you talk a lot of sh1te :lol:


I got a royal bolloking over at BB.com. A mod made a thread (as a sticky) about, i dunno, replying bs to stickys or something like that. I arrived online after the pub, noticed some member replied to this new sticky & typed some cheek to reply to this misdemeanour. LOL

The guy went mental, telling me he always make quality posts. So I pointed out he'd made over 30,000 posts in under 4 months... yeh, ALL quality..

The mod made me delete and apologise :lol:

NEVER go online drunk. I felt i was right, but i was being a cnut i guess.

(sorry to bore you all haha)


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

some people need to research aromatase inhibitors me thinks. too much estrogen in here tonight!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> some people need to research aromatase inhibitors me thinks. too much estrogen in here tonight!


 :thumb :im too busy getting fired up for a good workout dominator


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

I think the fact that I myself recently got a red bar, shows the reps have lost all meaning.

Anyone that has been here for 3months + seems to be there or there about.

I don't post in the silver threads/journals but the majority of my reps have come from in here, whether it be videos, stories or witty remarks.

I have been repped the odd time for regurgitating advice I got here 6 months earlier. 

I do like the banter here, im not particularly in any of the "crowds" at the same time I don't feel left out.

But what I've been thinking in recent months is that its you're much more likely to get a reply to a thread in here, than one you make in any of the training/diet sub-forums, which prompted me a few times to sneak a couple of training related threads in here.

You're more likely to get replies to a thread about spunk than squats.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i want the stars back


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> i want the stars back


the top boys are on nearly 400 stars you willy, where will the words fit? :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

dan05 said:


> I read this a while back..
> 
> 'I came for advice but stayed for the banter'


I said that; I forget which thread. But it's true. I have learned more about my sport in my time on here than I ever could otherwise. And I'm still learning.

However, also through this board I have found a mentor, a part-time training partner, and a best friend. I have had nights on the lash and days out at shows in good company. And if it wasn't for the General section injecting a bit of personality into the place, I doubt any of that would have happened.


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> Lostsoul was a great chap, just never gave anyone a chance to respond first. The man could post to a thread faster than Billy the kid could draw his pistol! :lol:


were did he go ? also what haPPend to MaK ?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Maks banned, Lost Soul fell out with someone I think.

The rest of them, who knows. I would still love to see that rep table from July 2008 and see who is left. Would be very interesting!


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Mak was banned. Don't ask why.

I've never known this place without the bum sex threads but that's not what brought me here.

What brought me here was the advice I needed and got and still see being given. I try to provide advice when I can.

I owe this forum a huge debt - without it I would have languished in a gym routine I didn't like and never learnt who I am now. I would never have met the great guys and girls I'm pleased and proud to call friends and would likely have not met someone very special to me.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Chris1 said:


> Maks banned, Lost Soul fell out with someone I think.
> 
> The rest of them, who knows. I would still love to see that rep table from July 2008 and see who is left. Would be very interesting!


LS fell out with everyone:lol:


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

The Rep system is bollox for sure, I haven't been here long, but can remember if you had 1 sheriff badge it was considered as massive reppage lol.. I think Hacks had like 4 or 5 at one point was light years beyond everyone else.

There's stiil loads of guys here that know their stuff, whether it be training/diet/AAS etc and still help folk out on a daily basis. I doubt they give two fcuks about rep points tbh, even though some of them are in the top reps.

The Mods put in allot of their free time to keep the board on track too, as well as sharing their expertise on certain subjects. Some are cnuts though.. You's know who you are.. :whistling: :laugh: :lol:

The place is a business at the end of the day though, as Ba Baracuss mentioned in a previous post. Only got to look at the sh1t in the google ads at the top of the page to see the Admins intentions.

But don't hold that against him, everyone has the right to make a living, although it does make the site look a bit cheap IMO.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Captain Hero said:


> Would a bum cheer you up Jimmy?
> 
> On a serious note I do agree that the vast majority of posts and threads turn to crap. Lost Soul, Tall, Chef X, Paul Booth, Raikey, and a number of good posters rarely frequent the forum or post anymore.


LoL...Cap, how ya doin fella? Good I hope :beer:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> They were all knowledgable and I loved picking there brains, but now they are
> 
> gone.


 :whistling:

As water seeks its own level, so does this board.

Meaning, no one person shapes the board or makes the direction, it just does this itself.

Successful boards are ones with personality, and information.

This board has it and is growing.

Most of the knowledge people know where to go and to whom to find it, it isn't rocket science.

If you stick around long enough and ask questions you will find answers and come to a conclusion or a direction.

One thing this board does not have, or has very little of is flames.

Sure there might be some miss-understandings but all in all this happens everywhere with everyone, even at work and home.

This is a big board and it moves in the direction it moves in.

Reps?

Hell they took a dive more than a year ago, but everyone knows this, and I doubt anyone goes to the top poster or reps for information solely by that determination.

I love to help others, it keeps things fresh in my mind and also I enjoy helping.

Iron sharpens iron like one man sharpens another.

This board is much like life is.

But in life, you go with the flow, you can't stop the wheels of progress, they will just run you over.

Think of it like a flowing river, you can't fight the current, it will take you no matter what you want to do, in the end, you end up at the end.

People come, people go, only a few stay in the long run anyway.

My problem is not with the board, my problem is me spending too much time on the board.

But, I have made many friends, and learned many things, about training, and life.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

whilst i dont think a rep system can make or break a forum i do feel, and have said so a few times in the past i find myself of late not coming on here as often as i once did

its either a personal thing or i simply dont enjoy it as much lately, ive not worked it out yet

davetherave


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

davetherave said:


> whilst i dont think a rep system can make or break a forum i do feel, and have said so a few times in the past i find myself of late not coming on here as often as i once did
> 
> its either a personal thing or i simply dont enjoy it as much lately, ive not worked it out yet
> 
> *davetherave*


We know you name, dude.. :lol: :tongue:

Regards,

Sylar.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Sylar said:


> We know you name, dude.. :lol: :tongue:
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sylar.


That's probably not going to get him on more often:lol:

(I'm not saying that's a bad thing!):laugh:


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Could we not have a top ten for each section, Adult section, which i guess would be topped by weeman, and mrs weeman, General section, top ten for whomever makes a joke or... you know general rep worthy comments or banter. And a top ten for bodybuilding knowledge so to speak where you rep if you feel this has helped your diet or training hmmm only a thought:whistling:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Sylar said:


> We know you name, dude.. :lol: :tongue:
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sylar.


i wasnt sure if people remembered me :lol:

hahaha oh and yes you do have to wait :lol:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

the board has lost some of its attraction IMO altho their is still lots and lots of good info to be found from older thread etc.

I do like the banter and general atmosphere of the board however its a place were i feel i have made some good friends in all honesty a couple of which i keep in regular contact outside of the net and others just on here.

The only thing that annoys me is when i click on some threads and its full of shxite but i should just pay more attention to the thread name and even more so who started it lol.

I do no spend more time on other boards tho for research and actual bodybuilding/chemical info because their is a little lack of it on this site lately.

I do agree its a shame guys like tall/lost soul left.

any1 no were these guys went


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> There really is a huge amount of ppl you don't know who have left the board, and I have been told why they have left the board.
> 
> They were all knowledgable and I loved picking there brains, but now they are
> 
> ...


there are more than 29000 members on this board....you think the few you knew in "the good old days" were the only ones who knew anything....if you're so distressed about their demise why dont you follow them and do your own disappearing act...I'm sure we will soon get over the tragic loss


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

IanStu said:


> there are more than 29000 members on this board....you think the few you knew in "the good old days" were the only ones who knew anything....if you're so distressed about their demise why dont you follow them and do your own disappearing act...I'm sure we will soon get over the tragic loss


What, and miss out on our comp, oops, sorry to remind you

Oh, forgot, your a bit busy now aren't you:lol: PMSL

Keep on trying mate, you'll get to 13 stone soon but watch out for those veins:lol:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> What, and miss out on our comp, oops, sorry to remind you
> 
> Oh, forgot, your a bit busy now aren't you:lol: PMSL
> 
> Keep on trying mate, you'll get to 13 stone soon but watch out for those veins:lol:


dont even know why I'm responding to that but i weigh 14 stone....and whats weight got to do with anything.....I could easily put on weight....but I'd rather be in good condition and be able to see my muscles...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Had 3 shots of tequilla, 4 beers and I need to chime in.

Hey, the earth revolves around its axis even though some would not want it to.

The wind carries itself to its own desire.

Heat displaces moisture.

Evaporation causes refrigeration.

Violence begats violence.

The earth turns.

Being critical in life makes one critical.

Letting other take advantage of you makes you volunerable.

Why do most think wealth makes you happy?

If you have everything you need, why would you thirst for more?

If you have excess why would one want more?

What more would anyone need if they have what they want?


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Had 3 shots of tequilla, 4 beers and I need to chime in.
> 
> Hey, the earth revolves around its axis even though some would not want it to.
> 
> ...


haha....hoooray for the tequilla and beer :beer:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

God said:


>


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ive posted thousands of times and got millions of reps, mainly posted threads on life, jokes, situations, filth etc...I have a journal too....when it comes to actual BB threads im more of a looker rather than a participant...why?...because i don't feel as fully knowladgable as the on stage competing BB's whose experience and insight far outweigh anything i could contribute at that level. I rep people that have made posts with great BB advice, people that have made me laugh, people that seem a bit glum and a cheery rep might make them smile, people that I feel I know and can relate to at some level, what I'm saying is , I rep for various reasons.....like DMCC I have met a few members in real life and everyone of them have been good people...so i'm glad i joined here or I would never have got to meet them.....its all good fun.... :thumbup1:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

tbh i take moste ppl post by post if its a good one they get reps and i think, hay that was a good post they know ther sh1t, if its a bad post i just think... what a **** he dnt know shyt! i know enough about this game to know what is shyt advice and what is good


----------



## mph (Jul 4, 2009)

I find this quite strange because I joined here recently with one of my main reasons being that there was far less sh*t on here when compared to the old (American) forum I was a member of.

Surely it stands to reason that the longer the site runs, the more people become mates and so the more banter will come about. I think a lot of people come on here not just to share information about BBing but to also be part of a community of like minded individuals.

I always just saw reps as a token of appreciation and have never used them as a yard stick to gauge someones experience or knowledge. I have always established that based on research of their previous posts and I always accpet that whatever advice I take I do so not really knowing the person giving it.

The fact there have been over 160 posts to a thread within 24hrs suggests to me that the forum is not dying - I for one intend on sticking around! :thumbup1:


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

The forum has been sh1te for the last few months.

General section is like muscletalk now.

'Would you bang da ginger one from da gals alloud, innit?'

'Does it make me gay if i had a w4nk when i got in from da pub afta shaking a mates hand whilst watching da footie ova a pint?'

The best is:

'can someone show me the pix from the latest contest.'

(GO THERE YOURSELF AND SUPPORT THE BODYBUILDING SHOWS INSTEAD OF JUST ASKING FOR PIX!!)

Since the football loving, mens health, maximuscle using, half timers join up and talk about trash...the forum inevitably goes to sh1te.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

> The forum has been sh1te for the last few months.
> 
> General section is like muscletalk now.
> 
> 'Would you bang da ginger one from da gals alloud, innit?'


there are some really crap useless threads- such as how big is your knob- and ramplings from idiots about idiots- mods should be more active in deleting some stuff to be honest some threads are just pure crap. Like most of JW007's


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Britbb said:


> The forum has been sh1te for the last few months.
> 
> General section is like muscletalk now.
> 
> *'Would you bang da ginger one from da gals alloud, innit?'*


Certainly not...the very idea makes me shudder....but thanks for asking :stuart:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Britbb said:


> The forum has been sh1te for the last few months.
> 
> General section is like muscletalk now.
> 
> ...


RS toddles off to start thread - great idea mate, cheers :thumb:

About the last paragraph, this is just a matter of perspective. The type you mention might dilute the hardcore bodybuilding element (hey, maybe not!), but I bet they buy tonnes more supps from the board sponsors. This board is a business, and the traffic generated - whether liked or not - is going to be great for business.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

I'll just wrap this thread up now by saying that all those that dont like the forum and think its sh!te should maybe go somewhere else...as the endless carping and moaning and winging is getting very tedious....leave the site to those of us that enjoy it...those of us like me that make huge contributions to it at every level.

If you feel the only contribution you can make is a negative and bitter one then you're not helping anyone, least of all yourselves..there are plenty of forums out there which are as dull as ditch water...go seek them out..you'll feel at home.

Bon voyage


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Now those words of wisdom (yet again) are certainly deaereved of reps IMO!!!

So what if ian does not compete! Is this a

must to be a valued memeber of UKM?

For me no. What is a must is to have 'online friends' who you can talk to, confide in and trust! Ask these people to do you favours what ever they may be and they do them for you!

Maybe this is why these 'newbs' are doing so well in the rankings cause twy have earnt repsect in different ways!!

Well done to all in the top 50 top 10, top 20,000

WHO GIVES A SH1T

I've a got a 16 week old daughter who is the most beautiful thing I have ever seen..,

WHO CARES OTHER THAN ME????


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

IanStu said:


> dont even know why I'm responding to that but i weigh 14 stone....and whats weight got to do with anything.....I could easily put on weight....but I'd rather be in good condition and be able to see my muscles...


Well lets see them:confused1:

:lol:replace good condition with skinny:lol:

Am I not in good condition??

Care to have a photo shoot off now

15st8lbs v 13st, it would be like Jay versus me

xx


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

not if your 15st 8 looks like a bunch of ar$e old man :lol:

Wieght means nowt

PS: stop picking on IanStu, its too easy - he bites every time, can't help himself


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Well lets see them:confused1:
> 
> :lol:replace good condition with skinny:lol:
> 
> ...


I'm 14 stone ffs....and its all muscle.....mostly :confused1:


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

See, people don't want to talk about my daughter!!!!

I'm gonna start a thread, I made a post 10 mins ago and not 1 reply!!!

Maybe the forum is dying....,,


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Britbb said:


> The forum has been sh1te for the last few months.
> 
> General section is like muscletalk now.
> 
> ...





IanStu said:


> Certainly not...the very idea makes me shudder....but thanks for asking :stuart:


Now who would I rather keep as a member on a Bodybuilding Forum,

Adam who is a competitive bodybuilder and has great knowledge that I would like some of

or a member whos disrespectful to said bodybuilders (see post above) and who's only

informative post to other trainers up to now out of 4200+ posts is "Get a hat":lol:

No Hacks, aint Rocket science is it mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

rs007 said:


> not if your 15st 8 looks like a bunch of ar$e old man :lol:
> 
> Wieght means nowt
> 
> PS: stop picking on IanStu, its too easy - he bites every time, can't help himself


Listen you, you can't keep slagging everyone off for being fat just because you dieted out of your wallrusses body a few short times to reveal some cuts:lol:

Get a pic up dolphin boy:lol:

When are you next showing BTW bro?? (serious question)....I may come up


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

rs007 said:


> not if your 15st 8 looks like a bunch of ar$e old man :lol:
> 
> Wieght means nowt
> 
> *PS: stop picking on IanStu, its too easy - he bites every time, can't help himself *


Feck off fat boy:thumb:

I know


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

:cool2:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> who's only
> 
> informative post to other trainers up to now out of 4200+ posts is "Get a hat":lol:


yes but in your case it would be "get a head".....that big white egg you have would look daft with a hat....maybe you could draw some eyes on it and a twisted scowl


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Uriel said:


> Listen you, you can't keep slagging everyone off for being fat just because you dieted out of your wallrusses body a few short times to reveal some cuts:lol:
> 
> Damn, rumbled, Im sat here like numa-numa guy, seriously :lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

IanStu said:


> yes but in your case it would be "get a head".....that big white egg you have would look daft with a hat....maybe you could draw some eyes on it and a *twisted scowl *


Ian, have you looked at your avi lately:whistling:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Uriel said:


> Listen you, you can't keep slagging everyone off for being fat just because you dieted out of your wallrusses body a few short times to reveal some cuts:lol:
> 
> Get a pic up dolphin boy:lol:
> 
> When are you next showing BTW bro?? (serious question)....I may come up


aw Uriel mate you need to get up here for a visit in the Scottish show season wether Rams competes or not,NABBA scotland is April 24th,i'll be in the audience heckling Ramsay and throwing doughnuts at him,Ser will be wondering around out her tits trying to accost competitors into the toilets,it's always a good laugh mate would be awesome if you came up:thumb:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Was thinking about going on stage April/May next year, but having second thoughts now - plus even if was commited, there is a good chance spanner could get thrown in works anyway - short answer, no idea. *Would be cool to meet tho* :thumbup1:


Would be, I'd come train with yous sometimetime but I'd need to pick bodypart carefully so I could look as ungay as possible:lol: :lol:

(do you train ears on their own?.....clutching at straws here)


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

weeman said:


> aw Uriel mate you need to get up here for a visit in the Scottish show season wether Rams competes or not,NABBA scotland is April 24th,i'll be in the audience heckling Ramsay and throwing doughnuts at him,Ser will be wondering around out her tits trying to accost competitors into the toilets,it's always a good laugh mate would be awesome if you came up:thumb:


 :thumbup1: I'm there mate, seriously....(give me a short term training goal as the pics will hound me to the grave if I'm anything under 17 stone and not looking like a bar of soap:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

rs007 said:


> Was thinking about going on stage April/May next year


Oh goody, a circus, can I come


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Uriel said:


> :thumbup1: I'm there mate, seriously....(give me a short term training goal as the pics will hound me to the grave if I'm anything under 17 stone and not looking like a bar of soap:thumbup1:


Might join ya mate if finances improved a little:thumbup1:

Presuming you have room for a little one


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Might join ya mate if finances improved a little:thumbup1:
> 
> Presuming you have room for a little one


well, if I shoot up to the motherland I sometimes jump on the bike but if you're serious nearer the time - i'll take a car:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Uriel said:


> well, if I shoot up to the motherland I sometimes jump on the bike but if you're serious nearer the time - i'll take a car:thumbup1:


Mate, same as you, will give me a focus:thumbup1:

Need a new challenge now IanStu seems to have given up:whistling:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Mate, same as you, will give me a focus:thumbup1:
> 
> Need a new challenge now IanStu seems to have given up:whistling:


Right, lets get it done then. Henched up...12 - 14%bf Max, less water than lake Victoria...MT2'd like Idi Ameen:thumbup1: sprayed on T's:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Uriel said:


> Right, lets get it done then. Henched up...12 - 14%bf Max, less water than lake Victoria...MT2'd like Idi Ameen:thumbup1: sprayed on T's:thumbup1:


Gotcha there bud:thumbup1: Don't know if I want the Idi Ameen look, think i'll go for a

Light Joe

Only thing is Mr & Mrs Weeman scare the cr4p outta me:innocent: :innocent:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Maybe IanStu would like to come with us, carry our bags and hats, maybe chuck him the

odd double bi just to keep his pecker up??


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

this'll be mint if you guys come up,you'll have a great laugh,the shows up here are electric and always a great turn out,get travel lodge looked out for the date,Glenrothes,they always end up with good deals to book early and its a new build one not far from the venue,think it was a fiver by taxi.

Uriel Ser says she'll have a seat reserved for you RIGHT beside her,god help you mate,god help you lol

Tel,cant wait to see if your head looks like your avy in real life


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Uriel said:


> Right, lets get it done then. Henched up...12 - 14%bf Max, less water than lake Victoria...MT2'd like Idi Ameen:thumbup1: sprayed on T's:thumbup1:


dont forget guns and delts sited mate,i plan on rockin on in to the venue with a spray on and pythons set at over 20'' on the volume button lol



tel3563 said:


> Gotcha there bud:thumbup1: Don't know if I want the Idi Ameen look, think i'll go for a
> 
> Light Joe
> 
> Only thing is Mr & Mrs Weeman scare the cr4p outta me:innocent: :innocent:


Dinnae be scared mate,we're harmless in a sex fiend sort of way.

If Ser asks for a lift to the hotel room tho after the prejudging to get some 'make up' please think carefully before offering her a lift,this year some poor soul was ransacked around the hotel room to within an inch of his life:lol: :lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Gotcha there bud:thumbup1: Don't know if I want the Idi Ameen look, think i'll go for a
> 
> Light Joe
> 
> *Only thing is Mr & Mrs Weeman scare the cr4p outta me* :innocent: :innocent:


 :innocent: :innocent: :innocent: I promise to go easy.....NOT!:laugh: ooohhhh can i sit between you and Uriel? :wub:



weeman said:


> this'll be mint if you guys come up,you'll have a great laugh,the shows up here are electric and always a great turn out,get travel lodge looked out for the date,Glenrothes,they always end up with good deals to book early and its a new build one not far from the venue,think it was a fiver by taxi.
> 
> Uriel Ser says she'll have a seat reserved for you RIGHT beside her,god help you mate,god help you lol
> 
> Tel,cant wait to see if your head looks like your avy in real life


Yeah book into the same place as us Are either of you scared yet? :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Sylar said:


> The Mods put in allot of their free time to keep the board on track too, as well as sharing their expertise on certain subjects. Some are cnuts though.. You's know who you are.. :whistling: :laugh: :lol:
> 
> .


Think thats bad you should see some of the prickish members


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

weeman said:


> Dinnae be scared mate,we're harmless in a sex fiend sort of way.
> 
> If Ser asks for a lift to the hotel room tho after the prejudging to get some 'make up' please think carefully before offering her a lift,this year some poor soul was ransacked around the hotel room to within an inch of his life:lol: :lol:


 :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: ...mmm that was hot!

Wonder if he will be in attendance next year:laugh:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> :innocent: :innocent: :innocent: I promise to go easy.....NOT!:laugh: ooohhhh can i sit between you and Uriel? :wub:
> 
> Yeah book into the same place as us Are either of you scared yet? :lol:


I already was:whistling: Think I may leave the Mrs at home:whistling:

Just for you Weeman, pic with head and Mrs, I'm the silver fox on the left


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Britbb said:


> The forum has been sh1te for the last few months.
> 
> General section is like muscletalk now.
> 
> ...


I don't think its wrong for people to ask for pictures. I went to the Midlands qualifiers (your back was amazing btw) but still asked for picture the next day.

I couldn't make the finals because it was my mrs's birthday does this mean i shouldn't see pictures.

Members seeing picture on here may be encouraged to go to the next event that pops up... pictures gain publicity, the more the better i say.

I also think that if the tickets were priced better ie cheaper they would get a greater turn over into the venue and bodybuilding as a sport may grow.

I might be wrong but i would say 90% of spectators are friends and family of competitors.

Normal people off the street are priced out IMO.

If you have never been to a show before and don't know what to expect £20 can seem like alot of money.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> I already was:whistling: Think I may leave the Mrs at home:whistling:
> 
> Just for you Weeman, pic with head and Mrs, I'm the silver fox on the left


Bring the Mrs too...i'm sure we can keep her entertained 

MMMMMM...pic saved to [email protected]:thumbup1:

Roll on April!!!! :thumb:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: ...mmm that was hot!
> 
> Wonder if he will be in attendance next year:laugh:


You dirty fukin fcker,LUV IT:bounce: :bounce: :thumb:



tel3563 said:


> I already was:whistling: Think I may leave the Mrs at home:whistling:
> 
> Just for you Weeman, pic with head and Mrs, I'm the silver fox on the left


Hmmmmm your mrs looks quite the milf,erm......how about you come watch the Scottish and i'll go down make sure your mrs doesnt miss you too much? :innocent: :laugh:

BTW real head better than the egg head:thumbup1:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

In fact scrap what i said,what Ser said was a better suggestion lol


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

Forums going down hill IMHO because certain members in this forum continuously post drivel with regards to how gay are you, anal sex, crude, crass posts etc etc... Overall post quality drops as a result, spreading to other members who then do the same.

...just an observation.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

cvnt flaps!

It's not my fault I have internet trouettes


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

pariah said:


> Forums going down hill IMHO because certain members in this forum continuously post drivel with regards to how gay are you, anal sex, crude, crass posts etc etc... Overall post quality drops as a result, spreading to other members who then do the same.
> 
> ...just an observation.


Thats quite ironic as your tag line is sexual tyrannosaurus.....just an observation


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

pariah said:


> Forums going down hill IMHO because certain members in this forum continuously post drivel with regards to how gay are you, anal sex, crude, crass posts etc etc... Overall post quality drops as a result, spreading to other members who then do the same.
> 
> ...just an observation.


This happens in the general section or the private sections of the board...the info area's should still be exactly that...for info!

Also, Ianstu got a fair point....Mr sexy dinosaur! :tongue:


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

IanStu said:


> Thats quite ironic as your tag line is sexual tyrannosaurus.....just an observation


Twist how you like, but thats the reality.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Uriel said:


> cvnt flaps!
> 
> It's not my fault I have internet *trouettes*


And dyslexia


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> And dyslexia


revy revy ruet:laugh:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Sounds like scooby doo ^^^


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> I already was:whistling: Think I may leave the Mrs at home:whistling:
> 
> Just for you Weeman, pic with head and Mrs, I'm the silver fox on the left


JHere's a pic of me and the old trout too then:laugh: (I'm also on the left)

Just like ian beale eh? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

Uriel said:


> JHere's a pic of me and the old trout too then:laugh: (I'm also on the left)
> 
> Just like ian beale eh? :lol:


You are far older than i imagined but your wife is very tasty looking:thumbup1:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Think thats bad you should see some of the prickish members


Do I qualify for this..?..  .. :thumb: .. :innocent: ...


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Con said:


> You are far older than i imagined but your wife is very tasty looking:thumbup1:


Ever the diplomat Con :lol: Call him and old git and then sooth it by letting him know you'd smash his wife


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

T.F. said:


> Ever the diplomat Con :lol: Call him and old git and then sooth it by letting him know you'd smash his wife


She's not into boys


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

Uriel said:


> She's not into boys


 :beer: I certainly am a boy in years compared to your self mate.



T.F. said:


> Ever the diplomat Con :lol: Call him and old git and then sooth it by letting him know you'd smash his wife


No seriously he is a seriously jacked grand-pa and his wife is a serious MILF i hope i am the same way at his age:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Con said:


> You are far older than i imagined but your wife is very tasty looking:thumbup1:


I think he looks quite young for his age, your about 74 now aren't you mate:confused1:

agree with the wife, nice, you bring yours i'll bring mine:devil2:


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Grandpa? :lol:

Uriel's in his early 40s isn't he? That's nothing, still plenty of good lifting years left yet man! My oldman was 42 when I was born, about the same age as my elder bros are now.

I've always been around older sister/brothers and their mates though and worked with guys in their 40s/50s etc. Maybe that's why alot of 20 somethings consider 40s to be ancient and I don't - because have seen they are just as childish and horny for pasty as me, first hand.. 

Agree Uriel is looking good for an old cnut tho... :laugh: :tongue:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> I think he looks quite young for his age, your about 74 now aren't you mate:confused1:


78 actually........cnuts:cursing:



tel3563 said:


> agree with the wife, nice, you bring yours i'll bring mine:devil2:


Fuk that - I want my sex sausage in Ramsey's poo sleeve by 2300


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Uriel said:


> Fuk that - I want my sex sausage in Ramsey's poo sleeve by 2300


Shall we spit roast him:lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Grandpa? :lol:
> 
> Uriel's in his early 40s isn't he?


Cheers bro, 42.

reps for your taste and honesty:beer:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Kinda ironic how I/We are the culprits for the wannabeahomo talk don't you think:whistling:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

you want to shag him when your 368!!!

'Death Becomes Her' comes to mind


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Shall we spit roast him:lol: :lol:


I couldn't keep it hard looking at the white egg heed banging the opposite end:lol:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

its just occured to me that we should be able to limit the reps we give out....I was just about to rep a newbie who posted up his training and diet and other bits and pieces and I was quite impressed with what he said...but I stopped myself because he had no reps and if i had repped him it would have been ridiculous....but i would have liked to have given him something as an encouragement....the reps have got far too high...something has to be done to devalue them or as I said to allow us to give lower reps...the current system is stopping me repping people who should be getting reps


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

i think you misunderstood me mate.....if someone has no reps and I repped them they would have over 400,000 reps for one post....the guy I was talkin about had only made a few posts....i'm not being arogant...some people have been on for months or years and havent got that...it just doesnt seem fair somehow....youve been on for a couple of months...but i could rep someone who joined today just a couple of times and they would have more reps than you...would you think that was fair..

anyway as you're God and i'm p1ssed...you better have some reps...will it get me into heaven :innocent:


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

I have only read a few posts of this thread and really lost interest.

Reps? Who cares about them seriously? I come here to learn from the more experienced guys, and try and help the more inexperienced than myself guys. 

I have a reasonable amount of reps in my 5-6 weeks ive been signed up on here, and I have logged them every single time. All from contributing to training related discussions. :thumbup1:

I LOVE the banter that goes on in here. It makes it an even more fun experience to visit this site. 

But come on everyone, lets just get back to basics. We love to train, and we love to talk sh1t and training amongst ourselves. If you can't handle that, abolish the rep system and just carry on. Within my first 2 weeks I understood who the most knowledgeable and trustworthy members are, and those who just write utter rubbish all day everyday.

Just remember why we all came here in the first place.

I hope this can be the end of it...


----------



## Round-2 (Jul 20, 2009)

So... did you girls ever decide if the forum was dying or not?

Not that I wanna rush anyone into making a definitive prognosis... but you had 6 farkin' pages already

n wtf is a picture of Ian beale doing in here?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

They have to have an lots of reps, so that when they return them his numbers go up higher.

No point repping a noob who has no rep power to return is there.

I mean, aside from the fact they could have posted a good knowledgable post or done something rep worthy.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

IanStu said:


> i think you misunderstood me mate.....if someone *has no reps and I repped them they would have over 400,000 reps for one post....the guy I was talkin about had only made a few posts....i'm not being arogant...some people have been on for months or years and havent got that...it just doesnt seem fair somehow....youve been on for a couple of months...but i could rep someone who joined today just a couple of times and they would have more reps than you...would you think that was fair..*
> 
> anyway as you're God and i'm p1ssed...you better have some reps...will it get me into heaven :innocent:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

That is just so funny, you are joking aren't you:confused1: Actually I think you are joking:lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

if someone deserves a rep then just rep them.....don't worry about your greatness hurting them or offending lesser mortals undeserving of your mighty rep...pmsl


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Hahaha IanStu what a fecking stupid to say! He has to be joking right?!? You won't give out reps because you don't want to give them too many? Coming from the man that's only been on here for just over half a year and is nearly top of the rep chart, I think it's fair to say that you would have received a hell of a lot more undeserving reps.

I struggle to comprehend why you would worry about repping a newbie. Is it because you have to rep your buddies first or you worried he won't rep you back?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

yeah what if a new guy dares to rep you - do you think "cheeky cnut, that's not made much of an impression on my rep count"?

I know you are getting a bit of stick mate but that kind of post isn't helping


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

IanStu said:


> i think you misunderstood me mate.....if someone has no reps and I repped them they would have over 400,000 reps for one post....the guy I was talkin about had only made a few posts....i'm not being arogant...some people have been on for months or years and havent got that...it just doesnt seem fair somehow....youve been on for a couple of months...but i could rep someone who joined today just a couple of times and they would have more reps than you...would you think that was fair..
> 
> anyway as you're God and i'm p1ssed...you better have some reps...will it get me into heaven :innocent:


so by using that rational,your second in the rep chart and therefor not deserving of the place there?and despite the fact that everyone else in the rep chart has been here infinitly longer than you,been funnier for many more years,helped god knows how many people from wannabe bodybuilders right thru to seasoned athletes,you have trumped everyone?

Then you want to talk about wether its fair that someone who has just joined could end up with more reps than someone who has been here a while and gave out good advice?!?!?!?! LMFAO i thought you were supposed to be intelligent mate,do you not see the irony there?

Ian mate,you really dont know when to shut up and leave a subject be do you?

Once again,get the rep system to fuk,it causes too much trouble and causes members who come from no where to have overinflated opinions of themselves for some reason,its like they got the fkn ring from Lord of the Rings:lol: :lol: :lol:

You and d4ead are the two biggest antoginisers of the current situation,the attitudes you both sport back when others are frustratedly trying to put their point across as regards the rep games is childish,you try and drape your replies with inteligence but in all honesty they read for what they are,childish weak come backs from someone who has been scolded,caught and wont admit others are right,de4ds replies,well,they speak for themselves,i have no idea where the atitude there comes from,its laughable.

Yes this will probably muster yet another fruitless comeback from either of you,doesnt matter a jot,as i said over on the spunk thread,get shot of the rep system,it causes more grief than good now its pretty clear,the people who DO deserve the merit of having their name carried across the board out of the respect they have built up shall remain,i know i speak for myself and everyone else that concerns,its good enough for us,speaks volumes in fact.... :beer:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I have to agree with Weeman I'm afraid.

I have yet to read an informative word from either you rep clowns


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> so by using that rational,your second in the rep chart and therefor not deserving of the place there?and despite the fact that everyone else in the rep chart has been here infinitly longer than you,been funnier for many more years,helped god knows how many people from wannabe bodybuilders right thru to seasoned athletes,you have trumped everyone?
> 
> Then you want to talk about wether its fair that someone who has just joined could end up with more reps than someone who has been here a while and gave out good advice?!?!?!?! LMFAO i thought you were supposed to be intelligent mate,do you not see the irony there?
> 
> ...


...think ive just cum..... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Great post weeman. Totally agree.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

just to balance things up a bit - weeman, I think you are a cock, and just super bitter cos you got humped out the top 10 :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

anyhoo.....im really hating Brit in this white bakini.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Reps aint the main "im great list".....oh no ....i go off the first name of the

"users online list"....thats where the truth lies to greatness... :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: ...

:lol: :lol: :lol: .....


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

anyone fancy a cup of tea?

Most interesting post in this thread is by........ME

As for reps, couldnae gie a flying fcuk......i'd like to keep the basic system as a way to send notes to mates, to compliment a post or whatever....but without the numerical 'value' attached. I miss the stars but they are impracticle...As is any system where folk are 'pyramiding'

Lorian was never finished with the rep system....we are *still* *waiting* for him to change it to whatever *HE* decides...


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

rs007 said:


> just to balance things up a bit - weeman, I think you are a cock, and just super bitter cos you got humped out the top 10 :lol:


god damn it,you got me,next you'll be telling them about the night you picked me up and i was standing outside my house as it burned down due to the rage i had when i got bumped out:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> anyone fancy a cup of tea?
> 
> *WhiteNettlePommegranate....if uve got it Doll:lol:* :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


*I still p**s myself laughing that I used to think Lorian was a woman:lol:* :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> god damn it,you got me,next you'll be telling them about the night you picked me up and i was standing outside my house as it burned down due to the rage i had when i got bumped out:lol: :lol: :lol:


*I thought that was because you didn't win the best Marrow competition at the Saltcoats summer fair:lol:* :lol: *:lol:*


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

d4ead said:


> to be honest i consider myself both, ok so im not as knowledgeable as a lot of peeps still here, but im here to learn. That said im not a total newbie either and i do a lot of posts that do help people.
> 
> Yet at the same time im probably the king of the rep whores simply because its fun and keeps the forum alive.
> 
> ...


I dont think the rep system is an acurate figure of the persons knowlege and willingness to help others, so i dont base the acuracy of the information on this figure, I base the acuracy more on how long they have been a member and previous advice. Generally if the members on the rep table then they have almost certainly got there rep whoring. I don't see the point of it. Its ego tripping.

although I've had a couple of mutual reps all the rest has been for useful information given, and I get a bigger kick from knowing that i may have helped someone, even though my rep is quite low at the moment. I'm not after reps, just trying to give a little back to the board, as I've taken lots from it...

Rep whores are basically in a pecker contest with each other, it has its usefulness in keeping the board alive. but for how long?

Is the forum dying??

I hope not but look at this stat.

Most users ever online was 1,672, 10-05-2008 at 11:56 AM.

Usage peaked 18 months ago:confused1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

ebb and flow... every forum goes through it

This place is a vault of solid knowledge and top UK amateurs, sure there is dilution with general posts but its all down to what you choose to read.

If you spend most of your time reading general chit chat, then the question is to what you expect from those threads?

Mass breakdowns of training philosophy?

Secret practices to get uber size?!

Reps? Its a function on the forum and a light hearted one at that, who cares who reps who and for what?

I stick to bodybuilding threads and the journals with the occasional splash into the general section.

If you see the need to pick holes in whats available then question as to how you use your time on the forums and what you expect to gain by trawling general threads?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> ebb and flow... every forum goes through it
> 
> This place is a vault of solid knowledge and top UK amateurs, sure there is dilution with general posts but its all down to what you choose to read.
> 
> ...


get off my nuts.

:lol: :lol::lol:sorry mate cant help it,that phrases is used in real life so much now i owe you royalties lol

Seriously tho,agree with most of that.


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> ebb and flow... every forum goes through it
> 
> This place is a vault of solid knowledge and top UK amateurs, sure there is dilution with general posts but its all down to what you choose to read.
> 
> ...


I agree, but the rep system got me when i first joined, I thought he has masive reps so he must know what he is talking about. Not 100% true

The rep system is very missleading to new members.



Incredible Bulk said:


> Reps? Its a function on the forum and a light hearted one at that, who cares who reps who and for what?


If this is the case then maybe this should be noted under the rep table.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

weeman said:


> get off my nuts.
> 
> :lol: :lol::lol:sorry mate cant help it,that phrases is used in real life so much now i owe you royalties lol
> 
> Seriously tho,agree with most of that.


lmao, thats never gonna die between us is it?

its like the never ending argument between a man and wife (yo look good in a skirt). :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> lmao, thats never gonna die between us is it?
> 
> its like the never ending argument between a man and wife (yo look good in a skirt). :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: just dont tell me that my ass looks big in it or sh1t is gner kick off again:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

CRD said:


> O.K, folks can easily put there money where their mouths are. Re-register with usernames ever-so-slightly different from what you've got just now, but close enough so it's obvious who you are, i.e CRD becomes Crd etc. Reps become reset, and all this p1sh will hopefully stop. I'll go first quite happily (even though I've not got that many reps anyway)


But i'm so fuking great I'll be back up to 2 billion in a week or 2 so that's no good.... :lol:


----------



## jammach (Mar 27, 2008)

weeman said:


> i'll be in the audience heckling Ramsay and throwing doughnuts at him,Ser will be wondering around out her tits trying to accost competitors into the toilets,it's always a good laugh mate would be awesome if you came up:thumb:


Ah, I can feel my camera finger twitching ... sounds like a damn good excuse to get the house for an evening and make a nuisance of myself ;-)


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Guys, isn't this all getting a bit childish now?

I agree with what Weeman said on the previous page and others, but people are taking this rep thing way too seriously. The rep system doesn't mean jack sh1t. It doesn't even mean you're particularly liked by the majority, take a look at IanStu for instance... :lol:

So ****ing what if there are 10 names up on the homepage little board thing, who cares? It doesn't change, effect my life or opinions/mood in any way. It's just a bunch of pointless numerics listed on a tiny part of a website page at the end of the day...

I rep people for good posts, whether that be knowledgeable posts, funny, to cause sexual harassment lol, or sometimes just to give a compliment. It's got sod all do with passing on 'points' though, just to leave a short personal message really.

Some people are getting way too wrapped up in this 'rep' malarkey and it's a sad, pathetic state of affairs that reeks of desperation IMO.


----------



## CRD1 (Nov 1, 2009)

Uriel said:


> But i'm so fuking great I'll be back up to 2 billion in a week or 2 so that's no good.... :lol:


If all the big-hitters are reset, reps will take years again to get to the levels they are at just now.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

CRD said:


> O.K, folks can easily put there money where their mouths are. Re-register with usernames ever-so-slightly different from what you've got just now, but close enough so it's obvious who you are, i.e CRD becomes Crd etc. Reps become reset, and all this p1sh will hopefully stop. I'll go first quite happily (even though I've not got that many reps anyway)


Then they will just use their old accounts to rep their new accounts:rolleyes: happened on a site i used to go on.......

As i said elsewhere, keep the system, but quit the 'value' of reps, quit the chart....have it like leaving a wee note for someone....if everyone is just in 'it' just to be helpful it wouldn't make a difference if they didn't get 'points' but a simple thanks

Whatever happens its Lorians decision, and all this bickering and constant moaning about it won't change a thing, its just causing loads of petty hissy fit tantrums from fully grown adults.


----------



## CRD1 (Nov 1, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Then they will just use their old accounts to rep their new accounts:rolleyes: happened on a site i used to go on.......


Is open to abuse I suppose, but at least it is a statement that may put a line under this, and it pains me to use this term, childish bickering.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

CRD1 said:


> Is open to abuse I suppose, but at least it is a statement that may put a line under this, and it pains me to use this term, childish bickering.


i liked that so much, I repped you and filled your bar:lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Uriel said:


> i liked that so much, I repped you and *filled your bar:lol:*


*u just cant let it go can ya Muriel:lol:* :lol: *:lol:*


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

I've only recently just found out how to work the reps thing and i've been on here since the start of the year!!!

Think anyone with half a brain knows who's posts to look for when regarding good BBing information and who's posts flick over unless you like wasting valuable minutes of your life

I think it's a great board with many great people on it,some with loads of knowledge or the real funny fcukers.

Their the ones who deserve the reps IMO.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

weeman said:


> aw Uriel mate you need to get up here for a visit in the Scottish show season wether Rams competes or not,NABBA scotland is April 24th,i'll be in the audience heckling Ramsay and throwing doughnuts at him,Ser will be wondering around out her tits trying to accost competitors into the toilets,it's always a good laugh mate would be awesome if you came up:thumb:


......and he can join in the annual "scream at Zara to straighten her face and smile" contest 

First timers be interesting this year bri :wink:



IanStu said:


> i think you misunderstood me mate.....if someone has no reps and I repped them they would have over 400,000 reps for one post....the guy I was talkin about had only made a few posts....i'm not being arogant...some people have been on for months or years and havent got that...it just doesnt seem fair somehow....youve been on for a couple of months...but i could rep someone who joined today just a couple of times and they would have more reps than you...would you think that was fair..


Are you having a fvcking laugh mate?

Way to win friends and influence people.....

Not.

You genuinely believe that you are too good to rep a newbie?

Do you understand the meaning of the word "irony"? You are prob one of the least deserving people I have ever seen to have so many reps so I am utterly gobsmacked that you could come out with this comment.

You've just shown your true colours there I think tbh. Summed yourself right up.



Chris1 said:


> They have to have an lots of reps, so that when they return them his numbers go up higher.
> 
> No point repping a noob who has no rep power to return is there.
> 
> I mean, aside from the fact they could have posted a good knowledgable post or done something rep worthy.


Summed it up perfectly mate..... spot on.



weeman said:


> *so by using that rational,your second in the rep chart and therefor not deserving of the place there?*and despite the fact that everyone else in the rep chart has been here infinitly longer than you,been funnier for many more years,helped god knows how many people from wannabe bodybuilders right thru to seasoned athletes,you have trumped everyone?
> 
> *Then you want to talk about wether its fair that someone who has just joined could end up with more reps than someone who has been here a while and gave out good advice?!?!?!?! LMFAO i thought you were supposed to be intelligent mate,do you not see the irony there?*
> 
> ...


 :rockon:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

CRD - having 2 accounts is against board rules so you've just got a nice little ban for being stupid

Nice work. :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

n!cE


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> CRD - having 2 accounts is against board rules so you've just got a nice little ban for being stupid
> 
> Nice work. :thumbup1:


Harsh AND fair:thumbup1:

Bet he feel a bit of a toolbag now


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Harsh AND fair:thumbup1:
> 
> Bet he feel a bit of a toolbag now


Ayrshire is full of tools anyway mate:lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i agree, the forum is like an old yet graceful gazelle with one leg, stumbling around the serengetti just waiting for a lion to put it out of its misery


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Two posts, a full bar, a ban.

And people think the forum is dying?

More like slowly going senile :lol:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

pmsl....light the fuse and retire...and wait for the explosions to start....its so easy :laugh:...love the way you all take yourselves so seriously...I realy shouldnt play with you like this...its kinda cruel as some of your aren't the sharpest tools in the shed....but it's just so irresistible :tongue:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

the forum isn't dying - I only been here a year....it takes me 2 or 3 to finish a good one off:lol: :lol:

There's always going to be tosh in general.

Nah, I think the day I joined the tyson/bruce lee thread was in full swing:lol:

The diet, training & info sections are best around:thumbup1:

The banter is good, there are some great people on this site:thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

no the forum isnt dying.....I've made sure of that...never seen such a vibrant thread


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

My god - I'm usually Buzz Killington to threads yet this one keeps on going.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Are you having a fvcking laugh mate?
> 
> Way to win friends and influence people.....
> 
> ...


lol....Is someone a bit menopausal....dont worry it'll pass


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

IanStu said:


> lol....Is someone a bit menopausal....dont worry it'll pass


taking it's time with you Ian:lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

IanStu said:


> lol....Is someone a bit menopausal....dont worry it'll pass


....while unfortunately you are stuck like that permenantly


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

IanStu said:


> pmsl....light the fuse and retire...and wait for the explosions to start....its so easy :laugh:...love the way you all take yourselves so seriously...I realy shouldnt play with you like this...its kinda cruel as some of your aren't the sharpest tools in the shed....but it's just so irresistible :tongue:


Pride comes before a fall mate.

And the higher you build yourself up, the further there is to fall.....

Just saying


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

he called you menopausal zara, incase you missed it

sorry im off to stir the soup instead of the 5hit


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Pride comes before a fall mate.
> 
> And the higher you build yourself up, the further there is to fall.....
> 
> Just saying


Dont hold your breath.... 

on second thoughts do... :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

davetherave said:


> he called you *menopausal* zara, incase you missed it
> 
> sorry im off to stir the soup instead of the 5hit


Are you saying Zara doesn't pause between men dave??


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

....I can't believe how many decent people on here are making a show of themselves...come on guys...whats this all about.....


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

IanStu said:


> Dont hold your breath....
> 
> on second thoughts do... :lol:


Ianstu, away to the gym FFS and do a bit of bodybuilding before the grave finally claims you mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> ....I can't believe how many decent people on here are making a show of themselves...come on guys...whats this all about.....


YerAno. Maybe we could just, you know.. DROP IT?


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Ianstu, away to the gym FFS and do a bit of bodybuilding before the grave finally claims you mate:thumbup1:


I actualy did an hours cardio today...may the lord have mercy on my soul....sweated like a stuck pig....didnt care for it at all....dont think i'll be doing that again


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

IanStu said:


> Dont hold your breath....
> 
> on second thoughts do... :lol:


Ian what is the matter with you ? :cursing: No need for that at all

:ban: :ban: :ban:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

IanStu said:


> Dont hold your breath....
> 
> on second thoughts do... :lol:


My word, you're hilarious


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

dan05 said:


> *YerAno.* Maybe we could just, you know.. DROP IT?


did u say that in yer best Little Britain voice:lol: :thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

dc55 said:


> *cough* c0ck *cough*


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

davetherave said:


> he called you menopausal zara, incase you missed it
> 
> sorry im off to stir the soup instead of the 5hit


No I didn't miss it, I just don't care 



Uriel said:


> Are you saying Zara doesn't pause between men dave??


I'm a good girl thanks   :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Pelayo said:


> did u say that in yer best Little Britain voice:lol: :thumb:


haha I missed that


----------



## simonj (Oct 19, 2006)

How disappointing, I didn't realise the shortcomings of the reps system.

The moral of the story then is if you're in it for the reps, don't give helpful advice just become 'bum chums' with somebody with perceived 'status.' Interesting.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

simonj said:


> The moral of the story then is if you're in it for the reps, don't give helpful advice just become 'bum chums' with somebody with perceived 'status.' Interesting.


I think the moral is mate just enjoy the forum, get what you like from it, add what you can and want to and don't sweat the reps like the other 90% of us:thumbup1:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

IanStu said:


> pmsl....light the fuse and retire...and wait for the explosions to start....its so easy :laugh:...love the way you all take yourselves so seriously...I realy shouldnt play with you like this...its kinda cruel as some of your aren't the sharpest tools in the shed....but it's just so irresistible :tongue:


proving my point exactly,coming back with a weak @rsed post making yourself look as mature as a 14 year old....... :yawn:


----------



## simonj (Oct 19, 2006)

Uriel said:


> I think the moral is mate just enjoy the forum, get what you like from it, add what you can and want to and don't sweat the reps like the other 90% of us:thumbup1:


Completely agree mate  . That's why I said if you're in it for the reps, which I naively didn't realise was the case in some instances. Like you said though, the majority aren't.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> ......and he can join in the annual "scream at Zara to straighten her face and smile" contest
> 
> First timers be interesting this year bri :wink:
> 
> :rockon:


dont forget 'turn your palms in Zara!!!!!!' and other scottish classic phrases of encouragement :lol:

Damn right the first timers will be interesting,i'm growing a beard and heading back in,this being in the Misters malarky is too hard :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Uriel said:


> I think the moral is mate just enjoy the forum, get what you like from it, add what you can and want to and don't sweat the reps like the other 90% of us:thumbup1:


morals...did someone mention morals..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

weeman said:


> dont forget 'turn your palms in Zara!!!!!!' and other scottish classic phrases of encouragement :lol:


aye.... god i forgot about that.... could hear this big ruckus but the only word I could make out was "Zara" pmsl.... :lol:

"shows yer @rse barbie" is my all time favourite though.... :lol:



weeman said:


> *Damn right the first timers will be interesting*,i'm growing a beard and heading back in,this being in the Misters malarky is too hard :lol:


check your reps for info.... :bounce:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> did u say that in yer best Little Britain voice:lol: :thumb:


I did yes lmao thanks for noticing :lol: :lol:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

The rep system isn't worth jack.....But tbf most people on here know this.

All I can say really is, if you don't like the board, fc uk off somewhere else


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> check your reps for info.... :bounce:


all i can say is,AT LAST! yet another good reason to get excited about the show now:thumbup1:


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

Robsta said:


> The rep system isn't worth jack.....But tbf most people on here know this.
> 
> All I can say really is, if you don't like the board, fc uk off somewhere else


good old robsta blunt and always to the point!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2009)

jimmy79 said:


> good old robsta blunt and always to the point!! :lol: :lol:


He's right though. :thumbup1:


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

dan05 said:


> He's right though. :thumbup1:


i know like i said always to the point!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

weeman said:


> all i can say is,AT LAST! yet another good reason to get excited about the show now:thumbup1:


Aye.... more excited for them than me pmsl 

So many ppl just can't wait to see what gonna be like :thumbup1:

I actually feel like an overprotective mother about it all and am fussing already :laugh:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Robsta said:


> The rep system isn't worth jack.....But tbf most people on here know this.
> 
> *All I can say really is, if you don't like the board, fc uk off somewhere else*


Nice to see charm school's finally paying dividens Rob:lol:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

If anyone thinks this forums dying, your either taking the p1ss or you've missed a scoop of protein.

This is the best and most lively moving forum ive ever been on and ive learnt more here than anywhere else ive ever been on, so fck knows where anyones got that idea from.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

weeman said:


> proving my point exactly,coming back with a weak @rsed post making yourself look as mature as a 14 year old....... :yawn:


envy dripping from every pore...


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Jem said:


> Ian what is the matter with you ? :cursing: No need for that at all
> 
> :ban: :ban: :ban:


well Jem when you have a whole thread purely devoted to attacking and flaming you we'll see how measured your responce is.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

IanStu said:


> well Jem when you have a whole thread purely devoted to attacking and flaming you we'll see how measured your responce is.


I've noticed you are very measured in who you respond to and how in these matters. Never say anything to properly p1ss off anyone you feel has influence over others do you?

Merely an observation. No flame


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

IanStu said:


> envy dripping from every pore...


:laugh:

erm......i'll state again as you clearly didnt get it........



weeman said:


> proving my point exactly,coming back with a weak @rsed post making yourself look as mature as a 14 year old....... :yawn:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I've noticed you are very measured in who you respond to and how in these matters. Never say anything to properly p1ss off anyone you feel has influence over others do you?
> 
> Merely an observation. No flame


thats because I'm very clever :tongue:

I fvckin love this game...all forums should be like this...I've dabbled in others that were as dull as ditch water...but this rep system here makes it great fun...don't change it Lorian...you'll get and keep far more members with it than without it :rockon:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

weeman said:


> :laugh:
> 
> erm......i'll state again as you clearly didnt get it........


the green eyed monster is a terrible thing...dont let it eat you up


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

IanStu said:


> envy dripping from every pore...


IAN ,whats happened to you? :confused1:

a month ago you were just happy training going about your buisness,then some bloke comments on you at the gym...

from then on youve gone on some mad crusade fella...... :confused1:

drop the 'im great attitude' malarchy

have some self respect ...... 

if this is what happens when the more mature of age people start cycles then im staying a natty runt

like fcuk the forums dying:lol: :lol: :lol:

(cue my first negged reps against me) :lol:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

bad news folks...I've only been repped today by 8 people...thats about the lowest I remember.....anyone here feel like chipping in to help me...its in a good cause :thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

the brown eyed monster is worse


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

IanStu said:


> the green eyed monster is a terrible thing...dont let it eat you up


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

please feel free to fill me in on what part of your existence i am envious of mate,i'm all ears on that one 

oh and for the record,yet again........



weeman said:


> proving my point exactly,coming back with a weak @rsed post making yourself look as mature as a 14 year old....... :yawn:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

IanStu said:


> thats because I'm very clever :tongue:


Never overestimate ones own intelligence.

I believe Ramsay has a quote somewhere that says "It is better to stay quiet and be thought a fool, than to open your mouth and remove all doubt"


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2009)

Please... STOP :lol:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

RJ68 said:


> (cue my first negged reps against me) :lol:


do you think I would neg you...I've never negged anyone mate...no ones ever said anything bad enough to me (yet)


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

IanStu said:


> do you think I would neg you...I've never negged anyone mate...no ones ever said anything bad enough to me (yet)


so what has happened to you then? :confused1:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Never overestimate ones own intelligence.
> 
> I believe Ramsay has a quote somewhere that says "It is better to stay quiet and be thought a fool, than to open your mouth and remove all doubt"


it wast Ramsay it was Mark Twain


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

IanStu said:


> well Jem when you have a whole thread purely devoted to attacking and flaming you we'll see how measured your responce is.


Well I don't think I have done anything to merit a whole thread for attacking me.

I would be gutted if that happened

Actually it is your response to this thread that has caused people to snipe Ian, as well you know.

If you stopped acting like a complete toss pot then perhaps people would not flame you.

I am disheartened, because you are a nice chap and funny too, but for some reason your ego has taken over.

At least you're in the top ten though hey !


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

RJ68 said:


> so what has happened to you then? :confused1:


just defending myself mate....silence is never an option for me


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

IanStu said:


> it wast Ramsay it was Mark Twain


Hence why she said "ramsay has a quote" as opposed to "ramsay says"

keep up old man :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2009)

Its like being back at school again, pretty pathetic TBH.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

dan05 said:


> Its like being back at school again, pretty pathetic TBH.


My dad could batter your dad

  

Yeah is all getting a bit silly, I actually vote we go back to talking about bumming men, that was better actually:thumbup1:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dan05 said:


> Its like being back at school again, pretty pathetic TBH.


my mum has bigger nipples then your mum :cursing:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

rs007 said:


> My dad could batter your dad
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah is all getting a bit silly, I actually vote we go back to talking about bumming men, that was better actually:thumbup1:


thats just gay rammers.........................


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

rs007 said:


> My dad could batter your dad
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah is all getting a bit silly, I actually vote we go back to talking about bumming men, that was better actually:thumbup1:


no way mate,my dads bigger than....oh no wait a minute,i never met my dad:lol: :lol:

i say nay to the bumming and yae to talking about my guns again.

And Joes guns (may they rest in temporary peace).


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

OK I wont post in here again...that should end it...because without me there is no thread as I'm the main reason for it existing as I'm super important...

anyway its only the people below me in the rep chart that hate me...all those above me think I'm just splendid :whistling:

bye


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2009)

rs007 said:


> My dad could batter your dad
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah is all getting a bit silly, I actually vote we go back to talking about bumming men, that was better actually:thumbup1:


Fancy a shag?


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

rs007 said:


> My dad could batter your dad
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah is all getting a bit silly, I actually vote we go back to talking about bumming men, that was better actually:thumbup1:


My dad could easily bum your dad.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2009)

davetherave said:


> my mum has bigger nipples then your mum :cursing:


I know :laugh:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

well, my dad has a bigger cock than all your dads cocks, I know because he made me su....

I'll jsut stop right there actually, thats probably going a tad too far :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

weeman said:


> no way mate,my dads bigger than....oh no wait a minute,i never met my dad:lol: :lol:
> 
> i say nay to the bumming and yae to talking about my guns again.
> 
> And Joes guns (may they rest in temporary peace).


Well my sisters bigger than.... well... everybodys sisters (prob even if you added them together) :whistling: 

Am not getting into the dad thing though cos my dad is a [email protected] like me :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

weeman said:


> no way mate,my dads bigger than....oh no wait a minute,*i never met my dad* :lol: :lol:


Youve met him alright........ son


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

errrrrrrr..

changing the subject

My arms are getting real hench


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Nutz01 said:


> errrrrrrr..
> 
> changing the subject
> 
> My arms are getting real hench


aw bless

I remember the days I thought 13.5" was hench too :whistling:

:lol:

Only joking mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Nutz01 said:


> errrrrrrr..
> 
> changing the subject
> 
> My pyjamas are getting a real stench


to much info mate... :whistling: ...................


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

rs007 said:


> aw bless
> 
> I remember the days I thought 13.5" was hench too :whistling:
> 
> ...


we all gotta start somewere


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

rs007 said:


> Youve met him alright........ son


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Nutz01 said:


> errrrrrrr..
> 
> changing the subject
> 
> My arms are getting real hench


you dont wanna be going and starting a gunwar matey,anymore talk like that and i'm gner set the pythons to 'stunning' and their will be pics of them all over this mutherfuker. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Nutz01* 

errrrrrrr..

changing the subject

My pyjamas are getting a real stench



RJ68 said:


> to much info mate... :whistling: ...................


lol

Funny cnut


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

weeman said:


> you dont wanna be going and starting a gunwar matey,anymore talk like that and i'm gner set the pythons to 'stunning' and their will be pics of them all over this mutherfuker. :lol: :lol:


Ramsey ffs control your son will ya....


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> Ramsey ffs control your son will ya....


he's ginger, gets it from his mothers side, nigh on uncontrollable so he is, nowt I can do as it happens, he's a fizzy gingery entity unto himself :thumb:


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

weeman said:


> you dont wanna be going and starting a gunwar matey,anymore talk like that and i'm gner set the pythons to 'stunning' and their will be pics of them all over this mutherfuker. :lol: :lol:


Good with photoshop eh!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Nutz01 said:


> Good with photoshop eh!


well youve gone and done it now.... 

give it 5 mins before it gunz galore from you know who... :lol:


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

That was my intention... :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Nutz01 said:


> Good with photoshop eh!


FFS man shoosh will you????!!!!!!

Do you know not of weeman and his guns, dont fkn provoke him!!!!! Next thing you know, random shots of his impressive gunnage will be splattered all over the board, I can't handle that again, I just can't - so pipe down alright, don't square up to him, that just makes it worse...

And jw007 is out of action, and no one else is whorey enough to take him on in order to beat him down - he will rape the entire forum!!!!!!!!

:lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

rs007 said:


> aw bless
> 
> I remember the days I thought 13.5" was hench too :whistling:
> 
> :lol:


Fvck all wrong with that ya cheeky sod..... :lol: :whistling:


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

rs007 said:


> FFS man shoosh will you????!!!!!!
> 
> Do you know not of weeman and his guns, dont fkn provoke him!!!!! Next thing you know, random shots of his impressive gunnage will be splattered all over the board, I can't handle that again, I just can't - so pipe down alright, don't square up to him, that just makes it worse...
> 
> ...


sory its just that i cant control my gob

its always getting me and others in to trouble


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Nutz01 said:


> sory its just that i cant control my gob
> 
> its always getting me and others in to touble


well mayhap its too late anyway

this silence is worrying

i reckons theres a storm a comin'


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2009)

/takes cover.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

dan05 said:


> /takes cover.


come out dan the coast is clear.....for now...


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

*ssssssss**SSSSSSSSSSSSS**SSSH**BOOOOM*

*
*

*
*









*
*









*
*









*
*









*
*


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

awww man...whats that fcuking smell?...... :whistling:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

weeman said:


>


Conclusive irrefutable proof of henchicity

Weeman is so hench he even does mandatory posing - in his sleep :thumb:


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Conclusive irrefutable proof of henchicity
> 
> Weeman is so hench he even does mandatory posing - in his sleep :thumb:


Conclusive irrefutable proof of photoshop skills...

Sory only joking

Yeh nice guns!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Nutz01 said:


> Conclusive irrefutable proof of photoshop skills...


 :lol:

Weeman will be raking his storage hardrives in a panic, he's very insecure when people start questioning his gunnage :lol:

Hard to believe they are only 16" as well, thats what good shape plus being ripped does for you, creates a really good illusion :thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Conclusive irrefutable proof of henchicity
> 
> Weeman is so hench he even does mandatory posing - in his sleep :thumb:


never new the singer out of REM was on this forum...


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

RJ68 said:


> never new the singer out of REM was on this forum...


Michael Stipe got hench


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> never new the singer out of REM was on this forum...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

just found this one of weeman backstage at the British this year


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

rs007 said:


> just found this one of weeman backstage at the British this year


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: FPMSL.... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Nutz01 said:


> Conclusive irrefutable proof of photoshop skills...
> 
> Sory only joking
> 
> Yeh nice guns!





rs007 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Weeman will be raking his storage hardrives in a panic, he's very insecure when people start questioning his gunnage :lol:
> 
> Hard to believe they are only 16" as well, thats what good shape plus being ripped does for you, creates a really good illusion :thumbup1:





RJ68 said:


> never new the singer out of REM was on this forum...


 :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

*RAAAAAARR!!!!!*


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

rs007 said:


> just found this one of weeman backstage at the British this year


Now theres some serious guns.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

rs007 said:


> just found this one of weeman backstage at the British this year


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

pr1ck


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

weeman said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> pr1ck


Actually, I think that looks more like DB than you Brian :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

rs007 said:


> Actually, I think that looks more like DB than you Brian :lol:


you know....now you mention it,he hasnt posted any pics since his motorbike crash,is this the reason why.

DB.......whats happened to you mate:confused1: its all gone wrong:lol: :lol:


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

weeman said:


> :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> *RAAAAAARR!!!!!*


$hit! errr i think i have, better go change my boxers

But seriously you do look like a henched Michael Stipe


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

rs007 said:


> just found this one of weeman backstage at the British this year


Why has he duck-taped his jeans on? :confused1:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

Weeman, you kept this one quiet :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

dan05 said:


> Weeman, you kept this one quiet :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Im with Tel . I've noticed its become very groupy.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

lambert said:


> Im with Tel . I've noticed its become very groupy.


Dude

WTF

We were all talking some quality light hearted sh1t to get away from all the crudy, snipey stuff, and you bring it right back, way to go :thumbup1:

Make a post taking the pis$ out of weeman and we will let you off with it :thumb:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

lambert said:


> Im with Tel . I've noticed its become very groupy.


that is weird because i notice the complete opposite and I'm not just saying that to be contrary.

The longer I stay here the more people I chat to, pm interact with to be honest:thumbup1:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Why has he duck-taped his jeans on? :confused1:


cos he's trying to be a sexay Astronaut.

council style:lol: :lol:



dan05 said:


> Weeman, you kept this one quiet :lol:


Phew at least you didnt find the pics of my ginger cows,been selling their milk of to dairies for months now,you bunch of p1ss taking cvnts wont be laughin much longer when you slowly start turning due to my ginge dairy:cursing:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Ive got afew sly orange hairs on my stubble,you get a ginger flash when the sun catches them,then its gone with me left wondering if what i saw in the mirror was real or a trick of the light:lol:

But i know they are there!!! :scared:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

*Cheese nips off to unsubscribe from dans journal


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Ive got afew sly orange hairs on my stubble,you get a ginger flash when the sun catches them,then its gone with me left wondering if what i saw in the mirror was real or a trick of the light:lol:
> 
> But i know they are there!!! :scared:


That's just wishful thinking Dan :lol: :lol: :lol:

How is it that some men with brown hair have ginger beards - my step dad grew one and it came in ginger :thumb: He got rid strangely enough !

He did not [i'm assuming] have ginger pubes though otherwise the beard would not have been such a shock so what's going on :confused1:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Cheese said:


> *Cheese nips off to unsubscribe from dans journal


Fcuk off!!!

If you do that ill have nobody to read my shìte workouts:lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I've got blonde, ginge, black, brown, white hair in my beard material......what a fkn mongral....my great granny folk must have been c0ck mad lol


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Dude
> 
> WTF
> 
> ...


I wouldn't take the **** out of weeman, us fellow carrot tops gota stick together.


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Another thing i find strange is the Graham Norton style grey patches just above the ears that some blokes get. I've seen quiet a few blokes with them, one lad actually had them when i was in school he was only 15.

I tried to find a pic but i think they've been airbrushed.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> That's just wishful thinking Dan :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> How is it that some men with brown hair have ginger beards - my step dad grew one and it came in ginger :thumb: He got rid strangely enough !
> 
> He did not [i'm assuming] have ginger pubes though otherwise the beard would not have been such a shock so what's going on :confused1:


:lol:no evil pubes down there,i checked straight away!!!! 

Just the beard thank god,which i shave often to hide my dirty lil secret:crying:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Ive got afew sly orange hairs on my stubble,you get a ginger flash when the sun catches them,then its gone with me left wondering if what i saw in the mirror was real or a trick of the light:lol:
> 
> But i know they are there!!! :scared:


Y'see,its happening mate,how else can you contribute your size to anything else.

Why do you think Ron Coleman dyed his hair black and then just shaved it off for his Olympia reign?yep,he's a ginge.



Jem said:


> That's just wishful thinking Dan :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> How is it that some men with brown hair have ginger beards - my step dad grew one and it came in ginger :thumb: He got rid strangely enough !
> 
> He did not [i'm assuming] have ginger pubes though otherwise the beard would not have been such a shock so what's going on :confused1:


I refer you to my ginger dairy post,its been going on for a while now Jem,guys all over the country are in dshana's shoes,seeing little flashes of strawberry here and there.

Before you know it men all over this country are gner be fozzy bear.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Uriel said:


> I've got blonde, ginge, black, brown, white hair in my beard material......what a fkn mongral....my great granny folk must have been c0ck mad lol


keeping mum on the pubes though aren't ya 



Cheese said:


> Another thing i find strange is the Graham Norton style grey patches just above the ears that some blokes get. I've seen quiet a few blokes with them, one lad actually had them when i was in school he was only 15.
> 
> I tried to find a pic but i think they've been airbrushed.


Like a Mallen Streak that I think - where they have one streak a different colour to the rest !

I always wanted one ...


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Where did Uriel's post go about the ginger fist reminding him of Jammach thread i tried to rep him for it but then it disappeared?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

weeman said:


> Y'see,its happening mate,how else can you contribute your size to anything else.
> 
> Why do you think Ron Coleman dyed his hair black and then just shaved it off for his Olympia reign?yep,he's a ginge.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

'fraid these arent strawberry though mate,they have already bypassed that stage with me non the wiserthey are full-blown orange now,how did i not notice the infection in its early stages ffs, i may of fought it off with antibiotics:lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Cheese said:


> Where did Uriel's post go about the ginger fist reminding him of Jammach thread i tried to rep him for it but then it disappeared?


couldn't get the big fisting image to quote so I thought it never came accross ok:laugh:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> 'fraid these arent strawberry though mate,they have already bypassed that stage with me non the wiserthey are full-blown orange now,how did i not notice the infection in its early stages ffs, i may of fought it off with antibiotics:lol:


lolol mate your attempts to fight off the inevitable are fruitless,the strain of ginge you are infected with is impervious to antibiotics,the urea in the ginge acts as a defence mechanism,if i were you i'd go down the only route open to you if you dont want to live a life of hell being chased by pitchfork weilding GKK'ers (Ginger Klux Klan)....you need to get on MT2 now bud,and dont come back off it,ever,or else everyone is gner know. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Jem said:


> keeping mum on the pubes though aren't ya


That is disgusting, I have never kept my mum on my pubes.........she could get off anytime:lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Uriel said:


> That is disgusting, I have never kept my mum on my pubes.........she could get off anytime:lol:


Jem's mind is always in the gutter mate,the mum comment just goes to show,its disgusting tbh,and people talk about me...pfaf:laugh:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I can't actually believe how many fkng gingers are lurking on here, its a fkn outrage

Request to Lorian - have a dedicated "colours" section for the satsumas, don't see why us decent non coloured should have to mix with the likes of them :cursing:

:lol:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

^^^^ Agreed we have designated "colours" sections in the gym so why not on here!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

'satsumas' :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: choked on a snot bubble laughing there:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Uriel said:


> That is disgusting, I have never kept my mum on my pubes.........she could get off anytime:lol:





weeman said:


> Jem's mind is always in the gutter mate,the mum comment just goes to show,its disgusting tbh,and people talk about me...pfaf:laugh:


  :no::huh:Mistress of Unintentional Innuendo .......honest :surrender: :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Jem said:


> :no::huh:Mistress of Unintentional Innuendo .......honest :surrender: :lol:


i just read whats under your name above avy lmfao:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

weeman said:


> i just read whats under your name above avy lmfao:lol: :lol: :lol:


He was a little fecker though  Me :innocent: a hoochie :innocent: Damn disgrace ...you were my ginger hero :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Jem said:


> He was a little fecker though  Me :innocent: a hoochie :innocent: Damn disgrace ...you were my ginger hero :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


yep,in my minds eye,the memory plays out like this (except i have bigger guns and everything gets very filthy very quickly)

BZWuyxTcuw8[/MEDIA]]


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

I just realised

You know how the old irrational rascist stereotype fear, about how black fella's will steal/shag all the white women?

Well weeman is making that actually true for gingers!!!!!!

We of sensible hair colour must make a stand NOW!!!!!!! Keep our women pure!!!!!

:lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

yep,women wanting a piece of B.B.C. (big black cock) is soooo last century,its all about the B.G.C. now baaaaaaaby:thumb:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

weeman said:


> yep,women wanting a piece of B.B.C. (big black cock) is soooo last century,its all about the B.G.C. now baaaaaaaby:thumb:


It saddens me to say i have that side effect too


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> It saddens me to say i have that side effect too


ffs Dan...are you coming out as a ginge...you could have broken it to me more gently...its a right bombshell....as if i dont have enough to cope with in this thread you chuck this at me....maybe you got it wrong could just be a cruel trick of the light....i'm going to believe that untill I see any real evidence :confused1:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

he's defo a ginge,he's even got the standard issue t-shirt tan going on,a true mark of gingerness if ever i seen it.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

weeman said:


> he's defo a ginge,he's even got the standard issue t-shirt tan going on,a true mark of gingerness if ever i seen it.


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :scared: :2guns:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Damn, just noticed - weeman and Dsahna look like actual twins!!!

hmmm suspicious


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Ha ha ha its just a subtle few hairs creeping in mate,ill make sure i shave it before i meet you ian,it takes a good week of growth for the flashes to make an appearance:lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

weeman said:


> yep,in my minds eye,the memory plays out like this (except i have bigger guns and everything gets very filthy very quickly)





weeman said:


> yep,women wanting a piece of B.B.C. (big black cock) is soooo last century,its all about the B.G.C. now baaaaaaaby:thumb:


FLMAO - erm yeah :lol: :lol: :lol:

I kept thinking something funny was going to happen ....and it didn't - just romance :confused1: :laugh: :whistling:

Burnt toast is no longer for me I think, although cannot rule it out completely can we


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Jem said:


> FLMAO - erm yeah :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I kept thinking something funny was going to happen ....and it didn't - just romance :confused1: :laugh: :whistling:
> 
> Burnt toast is no longer for me I think, although cannot rule it out completely can we


come on its general section,if i'd merged that vid with one of my home mades i would have been banned.

Tho i was sooooooooooo close to doing it:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Ha ha ha its just a subtle few hairs creeping in mate,ill make sure i shave it before i meet you ian,it takes a good week of growth for the flashes to make an appearance:lol:


Dan....it starts with a few subtle hairs here and there...you think its nothing...hardly notice it...untill one bright morning you look in the mirror and you see weeman staring back at you...imagine the abject horror....go see a doc at once, there may be new experimental treatments..above all dont give up hope....i'll pray for you :crying:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

rs007 said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> I just realised
> 
> ...


I can catagorically state that there is not one ginger in my family, nor any hint of ginger infection in any of us :thumbup1:

I have also not ever in my life had "relations" with anybody ginger.

One of the last remaining truely pure... :cool2:



weeman said:


> he's defo a ginge,he's *even got the standard issue t-shirt tan going on*,a true mark of gingerness if ever i seen it.


OMG its true.....


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

All this ginger racism is just

BRILLIANT. :thumb:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

On another note Yes Gingers should be segregated and not allowed to soil normal non p*ss smelling girls.

I mean imagine if you did something with a girl that had been tangoed?

Yo umay end up with a **** smelling ginger pube in your own pubes or maybe teeth.

I may die if that ever happened. Not a nice thought. Kind of like leprosy.


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Tom on a side note, whats happening with your gym. I haven't heard anything for ages but judging by your sig its all go?

I'm not worried about the Hijack this thread is way off track now anyway :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

look god makes us all equal! if made a ginge you get in return a big old cock and are awsome in bed! my hair is nolonger ginger (grew out of it) but my balls are on fire! lol

kings of leon said it all your sex is on fire! (song was about a ginge bird!)


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> I mean imagine if you did something with a girl that had been tangoed?
> 
> God was almost a bit sick in my actual mouth just then, phew managed to hold it down
> 
> ...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

if it's time to pick a side I'll have to let my stray ginge pubes be known and swear allegiance to the p1ss brigade


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

damn you uriel, damn you to hell


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

everyone knows the little mermaid is a ginge anyhow


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Uriel said:


> if it's time to pick a side I'll have to let my stray ginge pubes be known and swear allegiance to the p1ss brigade


lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

rs007 said:


> everyone knows the little mermaid is a ginge anyhow


I'm 90% daywalker though:thumbup1:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Uriel said:


> I'm 90% daywalker though:thumbup1:


In fact, no, I am not letting this happen.

I have the odd grey hair, yet no one would say I am grey haired.

I have one ONE ginger hair in my bumfluff if I let it grow, but I am not a ginge.

Therefore, you are not one either, you aren't going out like that, not on my shift


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

ginge is more than just a hair colour. Its about having a face that looks like you have been following a dung spreader up a country lane, in a convertible - top down.

Its about your skin making snap crackle and pop noises when you go out in anything remotley resembling sunny weather.

Its about a smell, a smell we often refer to as "pi$$y" but only becasue that is the closest known word, in reality its much much worse.

Its about them having no soul

It is NOT just about having a few red pubes.

In fact, its not even just about having ginger hair, MT2 hides that - but a ginge is still a ginge for a' that


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

rs007 said:


> In fact, no, I am not letting this happen.
> 
> I have the odd grey hair, yet no one would say I am grey haired.
> 
> ...


Cheers, I wavered there....the ginger force is powerful


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Cheese said:


> Tom on a side note, whats happening with your gym. I haven't heard anything for ages but judging by your sig its all go?
> 
> I'm not worried about the Hijack this thread is way off track now anyway :lol:


We are currently in appeal as the idiot council believed a load of lies (which I've got proof are lies) told by the planning officer.

So wont get a decision until January now.

Really annoying as thats the busiest time so most likely wont be open until March now.

However we are applying for costs which will recoup some of the money back as well as lost earnings from not being able to open at the busiest time of the year.

Got loads of reports, statsitics, evidence, precedents and support from the local MP and 2 ward councillors compared to the Planning officer arguing that to change the use would predjudice employment uses (i.e. if they change the use then anyone who wants to rent a 8000sq ft building cant.) however we have a report saying that theres ZERO demand for such size premises in the area and actually the demand is for buildings half that size. So thats their argument scuppered.

Plus the small matter of them saying that the area wasnt in decline. I asked for evidence of this (reports etc) and they said they didnt have any at all. So compared with my stats showing the highest unemployment in the region is in that area plus 36 vacant buildings and that theyve allowed houses to be built on this 'safeguarded area' already it kind of makes them look stupid for writing in a report and also stating on the record to the contrary. Technically this is lying/misrepresenting the truth.

Worringly when I have been discussing this with the local councillor he said it wasnt the first time.

What a fcuking joke.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Uriel said:


> Cheers, I wavered there....the ginger force is powerful


I know man, be strong - Im here for you :thumb:

Being ginge can look appealing, cnuts like weeman almost pull it off, almost make it look enticing - the guns, the women...

But I know fine well the inner torment of weeman, he hides behind this veneer, he isnt happy - for he knows what he truly is, and shall always be. I know what he fears most, and HE knows I know what he fears most, so he best keep that in mind :lol:

A man can escape many things, but he cannot escape himself :thumbup1:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Given how the thread has changed I thought it only pertinent to amend the title for search bots and etc.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Uriel said:


> if it's time to pick a side I'll have to let my stray ginge pubes be known and swear allegiance to the p1ss brigade





Uriel said:


> I'm 90% daywalker though:thumbup1:


:thumbup1:good man,i'm a day walker too,in fact shortly i'm off to the pool to once again mingle amongst the single mothers etc,taking Ser with me to make sure my cover is air tight,the fact that i have an attractive partner always throws people off my (p1ssy) scent as its regarded that being ginge means you cant have an attractive better half:laugh:



rs007 said:


> In fact, no, I am not letting this happen.
> 
> I have the odd grey hair, yet no one would say I am grey haired.
> 
> ...


*YOUR A FKN GINGE!!!!!!!!! I KNEW IT!!!!!!!!!!* :lol: *:lol:* :lol: *:lol:*

This is fantastic,this is a golden day.


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Great news mate (not about the delayed opening) your opening eventually. 3 months ago you couldn't have said this for definate!

Anyway we digress - Back to the Ginge bashing!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

rs007 said:


> ginge is more than just a hair colour. Its about having a face that looks like you have been following a dung spreader up a country lane, in a convertible - top down.
> 
> Its about your skin making snap crackle and pop noises when you go out in anything remotley resembling sunny weather.
> 
> ...





rs007 said:


> I know man, be strong - Im here for you :thumb:
> 
> Being ginge can look appealing, cnuts like weeman almost pull it off, almost make it look enticing - the guns, the women...
> 
> ...


We all have our demons mate,i've just learned to wrestle them and use them to my advantage until my inevitable self destruction.......yeah you know my fears.....we all gotta fear something......i'm scared i'll wake up one day to find my willy has dropped off and i have 15'' arms:lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> We are currently in appeal as the idiot council believed a load of lies (which I've got proof are lies) told by the planning officer.
> 
> So wont get a decision until January now.
> 
> ...


Lying scummy cvnts,you gotta wonder why they can be so backwards that they want to stop you setting up a business thats no doubt going to thrive,it defies belief,hope they get hung for their lies.

Well i dont mean like actually hung,but some sort of punishment,sacked etc lol


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

weeman said:


> i'm scared i'll wake up one day to find my willy has dropped off and i have 15'' arms:lol: :lol:


no those are your decoy fears

you know what I am talking about, don't test me ginge


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

weeman said:


> Lying scummy cvnts,you gotta wonder why they can be so backwards that they want to stop you setting up a business thats no doubt going to thrive,it defies belief,hope they get hung for their lies.
> 
> Well i dont mean like actually hung,but some sort of punishment,sacked etc lol


Ar$eholes

The stories I have heard about how to get planning permission around these parts are fkng disgusting - fkng stinks. Seems its the same everywhere then.

Are any of these council employees ginger perchance? Just asking like.


----------



## dog5566 (May 28, 2008)

We are so lucky down hear as all ginger baby's are dumped into the sea at birth,

i think one day it will be the law for all the uk:thumb:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

dog5566 said:


> We are so lucky down hear as all ginger baby's are dumped into the sea at birth,
> 
> i think one day it will be the law for all the uk:thumb:


they just grow into ginger mermaids and men mate:laugh:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Weeman - if you had to pick one what would it be?

You can keep your guns or your c0ck the one must go. Just wondering?

Actually lets make it fair loose 4" of your guns or 3" off you c0ck? (4" off the cock would have rendered the question the same as above :lol: )


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

dog5566 said:


> We are so lucky down hear as all ginger baby's are dumped into the sea at birth,
> 
> i think one day it will be the law for all the uk:thumb:


thats a futile defence mate,up here in Scotland all the chav single mums are pumping out ginge babies like a production line,you know that bit in Star Wars-Clone Wars where you get the first glimpse of the future,thoosands of storm troopers all lined up in squadrons,well thats what its like up here on council estates mate.

Take over is iminent.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

weeman said:


> thats a futile defence mate,up here in Scotland all the chav single mums are pumping out ginge babies like a production line,you know that bit in Star Wars-Clone Wars where you get the first glimpse of the future,thoosands of storm troopers all lined up in squadrons,well thats what its like up here on council estates mate.
> 
> Take over is iminent.


It saddens me to admit he is right :cursing:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Cheese said:


> Weeman - if you had to pick one what would it be?
> 
> You can keep your guns or your c0ck the one must go. Just wondering?
> 
> Actually lets make it fair loose 4" of your guns or 3" off you c0ck? (4" off the cock would have rendered the question the same as above :lol: )


well if i lost 3'' off my cock that would take me down to 8 inch,thats not a bad length,can still dish out some hurt with that,aint no fkn way your takin inches of my guns.:laugh:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

weeman said:


> well if i lost 3'' off my cock that would take me down to 8 inch,thats not a bad length,can still dish out some hurt with that,aint no fkn way your takin inches of my guns.:laugh:


I could have answered that for you, the guns were going nowhere! :lol:


----------



## dog5566 (May 28, 2008)

weeman said:


> thats a futile defence mate,up here in Scotland all the chav single mums are pumping out ginge babies like a production line,you know that bit in Star Wars-Clone Wars where you get the first glimpse of the future,thoosands of storm troopers all lined up in squadrons,well thats what its like up here on council estates mate.
> 
> Take over is iminent.


Dident you have the snip? 

and that was on the telly last night.


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

If you had a poll in the high street and you asked random men if they could have 2" on either there c0ck or their guns i wonder what the percentages would be compared to if you asked on here?

You gotta say on the high st it would be 95% would want c0ckage but on here 95% would take the gunnage option.

Maybe that does make us a strange breed (ginger or not)


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Cheese said:


> If you had a poll in the high street and you asked random men if they could have 2" on either there c0ck or their guns i wonder what the percentages would be compared to if you asked on here?
> 
> You gotta say on the high st it would be 95% would want c0ckage but on here 95% would take the gunnage option.
> 
> Maybe that does make us a strange breed (ginger or not)


I'd deffo take gunange - my cock isn't big, very average tbh, but I still wouldnt want it pounded in and out my ass with gusto, so big enough :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

dog5566 said:


> Dident you have the snip?
> 
> and that was on the telly last night.


not yet mate,i bumped thread in adult lounge about this today,got letter in this morning,i officially go to get neutered on the 12th of this month.

Luckily i have vats of my manjam in containers in my second freezer,took me months to knock them out and fill the containers,they were supposed to be for Ser to play with but on second thoughts may just use it as a new wave of assault on the ginge take over.

Every time i have a female guest in the house i'll leave one of my little ginger frozen spunksicles on the chair i invite them to sit on,every fker will be carrying a ginger baby in no time :thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

rs007 said:


> I'd deffo take gunange - my cock isn't big, very average tbh, but *I still wouldnt want it pounded in and out my ass with gusto*, so big enough :lol:


Yeah right! :whistling:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

weeman said:


> he's defo a ginge,he's even got the standard issue t-shirt tan going on,a true mark of gingerness if ever i seen it.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO it can't be... :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: ....you know what that means....even though my hair is as close to black as possible....I must be ginge ninge cos' I'm his fvcking tan line apprentice :lol: :lol:.....Dan....thats soooooo close to betrayal


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

im strawberry blonde- HONEST! :lol: :lol: :lol: :whistling:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

stupid strawberrys...i had an argument about strawberry blonde and ginger today....god............ :cursing: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SALKev said:


> stupid strawberrys...i had an argument about strawberry blonde and ginger today....god............ :cursing: :lol:


feck off you ..and go rip a Tri... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Cheese said:


> If you had a poll in the high street and you asked random men if they could have 2" on either there c0ck or their guns i wonder what the percentages would be compared to if you asked on here?
> 
> You gotta say on the high st it would be 95% would want c0ckage but on here 95% would take the gunnage option.
> 
> Maybe that does make us a strange breed (ginger or not)


Is there an option for an inch on each:confused1:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

so long as you go and post some more pics showing your love of BB....i got bored of the one on my profile...so i deleted it


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Is there an option for an inch on each:confused1:


TEL HAS A TINY WINKY!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

SALKev said:


> TEL HAS A TINY WINKY!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


But big guns


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Is there an option for an inch on each:confused1:


Sorry mate one or the other, i would genuinely love to see the results of a poll on here and one on the high street.

I would take 2" on the guns every day of the week peronally anyonewho doesn't use the gym would almost certainly choose to increase their manhood


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Im 99% brunette and i tan easy so im safe for now:thumb:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> But big guns


and thats all that matters:thumbup1:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> But big guns


 :thumb:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Im 99% brunette and i tan easy so im safe for now:thumb:


so am i when i use MT2 mate,so am i........but that tiny little 1% is enough,eventually it will take you over,you just better hope you go grey first:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

weeman said:


> so am i when i use MT2 mate,so am i........but that tiny little 1% is enough,eventually it will take you over,you just better hope you go grey first:lol: :lol:


what price weeman for you to not shave your head from today till xmas day?..... :thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> what price weeman for you to not shave your head from today till xmas day?..... :thumbup1:


He did it last year


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> what price weeman for you to not shave your head from today till xmas day?..... :thumbup1:


i couldnt mate,i wouldnt be able to handle the ginge induced vomitting my reflection would cause me everyday,i look at myself all day long,that would be a lot of vomitting.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

RJ68 said:


> what price weeman for you to not shave your head from today till xmas day?..... :thumbup1:


I could 'lose' his shears, accidently of course:devil2: It will cost you a sybian:lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

weeman said:


> so am i when i use MT2 mate,so am i........but that tiny little 1% is enough,eventually it will take you over,you just better hope you go grey first:lol: :lol:


 :lol:

Thats starting too mate:eek:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Brian has a few pics form his early 90s pre shave era - they are a sight to behold. I am sure if we all promised to chip in for a pair of nice slut heels for Ser they might accidentally get scanned and posted :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> I could 'lose' his shears, accidently of course:devil2: It will cost you a sybian:lol:


do they do second hand ones? :whistling:

im sure we could all chip in for one for you mrs wee.... 

folks cough up.....


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Get these pics up mrs wee:lol:

Pretty please with a cherry


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Got to be honest Mrs Wee, can't believe you asked for a sybian, not getting enough??


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

you want a sybian? Away and fvck yourself

I'll get my coat


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Got to be honest Mrs Wee, can't believe you asked for a sybian, not getting enough??


she`s saving herself for your visit in april tel....  ....


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> she`s saving herself for your visit in april tel....  ....


 :surrender:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> :surrender:


i`d say take your missus to protect you...but after the mrs pscarb thread...i reckon youll have to protect your missus....  ....


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I have no idea what a sybian is :confused1: but I have a feeling I should not google it on co. laptop :innocent:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Its like me on Test 

:lol: but according to bri its mostly placebo


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Jem said:


> I have no idea what a sybian is :confused1: but I have a feeling I should not google it on co. laptop :innocent:


Its supposed to be the ultimate orgasm inducer for women,cost a small fortune,as much as 2-3k for some lol

link to pics of one-link has images that are NSFW for anyone looking at this at work 

http://www.sexmachines.uk.com/sex-machines/sybian-2037404-372628-674367.php


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Loving the sizes, finger one seems a waste


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

cannot look then ! is it a machine ? I am confused pmsl


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

weeman said:


> Its supposed to be the ultimate orgasm inducer for women,cost a small fortune,as much as 2-3k for some lol
> 
> link to pics of one-link has images that are NSFW for anyone looking at this at work
> 
> http://www.sexmachines.uk.com/sex-machines/sybian-2037404-372628-674367.php


im sure uriel could knock something together with a couple of car batteries for half the price....


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

weeman said:


> Its supposed to be the ultimate orgasm inducer for women,cost a small fortune,as much as 2-3k for some lol
> 
> link to pics of one-link has images that are NSFW for anyone looking at this at work
> 
> http://www.sexmachines.uk.com/sex-machines/sybian-2037404-372628-674367.php


Do they do them for men, with a hand to toss you off?

Would make life easier tbh :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> cannot look then ! is it a machine ? I am confused pmsl


Email you it??


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Email you it??


that's the work email you have so erm best not :lol:

I will survive I think  but give it a couple of weeks and I may come back to you :whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dan05 said:


> Do they do them for men, with a hand to toss you off?
> 
> Would make life easier tbh :lol:


I'm taking the fifth amendment on that one:whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> that's the work email you have so erm best not :lol:
> 
> I will survive I think  but give it a couple of weeks and I may come back to you :whistling:


I'll bring one when we meet, you can show me if it works properley


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Jem said:


> cannot look then ! is it a machine ? I am confused pmsl


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Ooooh My God ....ha ha I want one LMFAO

Imagine all the attachments you could try out ha ha - bugger the boob job - that's 3k well spent


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

theres actually places that rent these bad boys out for the weekend too,no where up here does it tho:cursing:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

weeman said:


> theres actually places that rent these bad boys out for the weekend too,no where up here does it tho:cursing:


RENT? lmao do you change the attatchments? or just clean them :lol: :lol:


----------



## dog5566 (May 28, 2008)

i would only rent one if it was sticky


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Looks like one of the scrapped ideas for nintendos latest controller for the Wii :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Looks like one of the scrapped ideas for nintendos latest controller for the Wii :lol:


 :lol: :lol: Wii Fit X Rated version :lol: :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Jem said:


> :lol: :lol: Wii Fit X Rated version :lol: :lol:


Takes on a WHOLE new meaning :lol: Nintendo could make an absolute fortune :lol:

Imagine the health warning with that pmsl


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Jem said:


> :lol: :lol: Wii Fit X Rated version :lol: :lol:


hahaha priceless! :lol:

I've never played a computer game in my entire life though.... prefer real life tbh :tongue: :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

OK serious question. IanStu i have seen a couple of his posts in the past and they all seem straight up but how did he get up to #2 on the leader board? WTF is going on....?


----------



## dog5566 (May 28, 2008)

he hacks forums:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

dog5566 said:


> he hacks forums:bounce: :bounce:


No idea if you are joking or not.....but it seems very off to me TBH.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Con said:


> OK serious question. IanStu i have seen a couple of his posts in the past and they all seem straight up but how did he get up to #2 on the leader board? WTF is going on....?


Apparently they have a group called "spermers" an offshoot of the sperm thread.... seems in there they agreed a system of repping where they all rep each other every day.... kinda "pyramid" repping it has been likened to.

D4ead is part of it too.

I read that they've discussed it on the sperm thread.... but tbh I looked at that thread once and nearly fell asleep so not been back on it since


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Apparently they have a group called "spermers" an offshoot of the sperm thread.... seems in there they agreed a system of repping where they all rep each other every day.... kinda "pyramid" repping it has been likened to.
> 
> D4ead is part of it too.
> 
> I read that they've discussed it on the sperm thread.... but tbh I looked at that thread once and nearly fell asleep so not been back on it since


Nice way to make the system completely useless for every one, that is great.

I actually have also looked at that thread once and left after the first page was skimmed.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Thats not totally true zara,im a member of that group and joined it because a friend sent me an invite!

I didnt agree to any scandal and couldnt give two shìts if im on the chart or not mate


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Thats not totally true zara,im a member of that group and joined it because a friend sent me an invite!
> 
> I didnt agree to any scandal and couldnt give two shìts if im on the chart or not mate


Yea x2......im not in a repping ring...... :thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> Yea x2......im not in a repping ring...... :thumbup1:


Well, it's the only ring you don't want in! :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Well, it's the only ring you don't want in! :lol:


...U say that like its a bad thing.... :lol: :lol:.....so...is that a yes?? :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Thats not totally true zara,im a member of that group and joined it because a friend sent me an invite!
> 
> I didnt agree to any scandal and couldnt give two shìts if im on the chart or not mate


Think you are just kinda getting towed along, you can't help it if you are getting repped! Thats what happened to me a while back and the only reason I got so high on the chart. Had a quiet word with the ones towing me tho, and put an end to it :thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Think you are just kinda getting towed along, you can't help it if you are getting repped! Thats what happened to me a while back and the only reason I got so high on the chart. * Had a quiet word with the ones towing me tho, and put an end to it * :thumbup1:


 :lol: :lol: That's a euphamism for they got bored of you:lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

TBH if there is an off board organised pyramid repping system then that is probably the saddest thing I've heard in a long time....I knew it went on but I just thought it was more disorganised - kind rep a chum and get one back in a day or 2...

To think it was organised is FAF....but then the way a few recent people (that hardly post outside their group threads TBH) got to the top...I guess that is the only way that could have happened


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

If it is true then its sad as fcuk.

If so inclined I could check reputation comments for evidence of this but its so sad and really immature that I dont know if I can actually be bothered.

So if you are doing it then congrats you're a proper loser.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Uriel said:


> TBH if there is an off board organised pyramid repping system then that is probably the saddest thing I've heard in a long time....I knew it went on but I just thought it was more disorganised - kind rep a chum and get one back in a day or 2...
> 
> To think it was organised is FAF....but then the way a few recent people (that hardly post outside their group threads TBH) got to the top...I guess that is the only way that could have happened


that would be sad and stupid.....and as far as I'm aware complete bollox...who made this crap up...its just complete fiction....well as far as I know..if one exists I've never heard or come across it....


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

I don't think i've seen IanStu actually contribute any tips and helpful info to any members. Yet he's number 2?

Get rid of the rep system.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

to be honest I'm sick of being accused of all this ****.....if people dont rep you it aint my fault...get over it


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Lloyd DA said:


> I don't think i've seen IanStu actually contribute any tips and helpful info to any members. Yet he's number 2?
> 
> Get rid of the rep system.


then you aint been looking very hard


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Uriel said:


> :lol: :lol: That's a euphamism for they got bored of you:lol:


Actually thats more about the size of it, just stopped being flavour of the month :lol:

I'll always have my guns tho - oh sh1t wait, those are rapidly shrinking :cursing:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Con said:


> Nice way to make the system completely useless for every one, that is great.
> 
> I actually have also looked at that thread once and left after the first page was skimmed.


you only need to look at dead and ian's rep count to see whats went on,their count is almost identical which proves beyond doubt what has went on,must be an erm...awesome sense of achievement to know your topping the chart for basically no reason other than your buddy reps you everyday.  :lol:


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

IanStu said:


> then you aint been looking very hard


Well could you please point me where to? I'd be more than happy to delete my previous post.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

IanStu said:


> to be honest I'm sick of being accused of all this ****.....if people dont rep you it aint my fault...get over it


nobody needs to accuse mate,its blatantly obvious what has happened when you look at both yours and deads rep count.........


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

IanStu said:


> to be honest I'm sick of being accused of all this ****.....if people dont rep you it aint my fault...get over it


To be totally honest, I think where it started to go wrong for you was when you put that current avatar up.

No hat.

WTF:cursing:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Apparently they have a group called "spermers" an offshoot of the sperm thread.... seems in there they agreed a system of repping where they all rep each other every day.... kinda "pyramid" repping it has been likened to.
> 
> D4ead is part of it too.
> 
> I read that they've discussed it on the sperm thread.... but tbh I looked at that thread once and nearly fell asleep so not been back on it since





IanStu said:


> that would be sad and stupid.....and as far as I'm aware complete bollox...who made this crap up...its just complete fiction....well as far as I know..if one exists I've never heard or come across it....


Zara will comment perhaps?

That looks like more than guess work to me


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Lloyd DA said:


> Well could you please point me where to? I'd be more than happy to delete my previous post.


lol...couldnt care less whether you delete your post or not as I've never come across you before so you are a complete irrelevance to me....but if you want to see my posts go to my profile page go to statistics then all posts by IanStu and read back...there are thousands of training related posts...enjoy the read


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

IanStu said:


> lol...couldnt care less whether you delete your post or not as I've never come across you before so you are a complete irrelevance to me....but if you want to see my posts go to my profile page go to statistics then all posts by IanStu and read back...there are thousands of training related posts...enjoy the read


you havent come across him before??? the guy posts all over the board you [email protected],thats why you havent come across him before,because you rarely post outside of your own safety bubble ffs.........

Yeah you've posted thousands of training related posts....in the sperm thread......thats helpful to the rest of the board.......


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Here we go again


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

RS TO THE RESCUE!!!!!!!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Well now people have come out and actually made an issue of denying it I did look at the reps for a few people

Its really sad TBH

IanStu and Dsahna you've both said that you aren't part of a repping pyramid but some of your posts are obvious

for example

'Oh I was worried I wasnt going to be able to rep you twice in a day'

'Thank god the 24hour notice came off in time for me to rep you today'

If you really want to continue denying it I can cut and paste them for everyone to see.

Sad as fcuk guys.

SAD.

And they werent the only ones, but the others have kept quiet which is sensible. :whistling:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

you sad cvnts, go hang your heads


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

IanStu said:


> lol...couldnt care less whether you delete your post or not as I've never come across you before so you are a complete irrelevance to me....but if you want to see my posts go to my profile page go to statistics then all posts by IanStu and read back...there are thousands of training related posts...enjoy the read


No need to be an ar*ehole mate

3 in 100 posts were informational.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Lloyd DA said:


> *No need *to be an ar*ehole mate
> 
> 3 in 100 posts were informational.


he can't help himself:laugh:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I repped Dsahna jsut recently with a comment "jsut to make things worse :lol:" or similar - the whole thing is a joke - but - was it ever actually serious?

THose comments are a bit of an eye opener... but being honest, totally honest, I bet we have all had at least a couple like that. I know I have... a certain member who was towing me along, (really good guy like hence why not naming) made a point of repping me twice in one day, I didnt even know that was actually possible.

The system means nowt, but I'd argue it never really did, just a flavour of the month system really?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

oooh god my willy hurts, please rep me


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

rs007 said:


> I repped Dsahna jsut recently with a comment "jsut to make things worse :lol:" or similar - the whole thing is a joke - but - was it ever actually serious?
> 
> THose comments are a bit of an eye opener... but being honest, totally honest, I bet we have all had at least a couple like that. I know I have... a certain member who was towing me along, (really good guy like hence why not naming) made a point of repping me twice in one day, I didnt even know that was actually possible.
> 
> The system means nowt, but I'd argue it never really did, just a flavour of the month system really?


To be honest it doesnt bother me that much but when people start denying it and saying all their reps are from training posts that makes me p*ss myself laughing.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

at last the pyramid is officially outed,thank fuk,that arguement was getting tedious.

I get ALL my posts from training related posts,sexual training,face training (aka making people laugh),eyesight training (i post a phenomenal amount of pics) and the odd bodybuilding related post.


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

I don't think they have ever said their reps are all for training posts.

I think its really funny that they are at the top of the leader board, it winds lots of people up, but then the people who get wound up say "it doesn't bother me reps are pointless anyway".

I rep some of my mates just as i imagine everyone does at some point, sometimes i could be more imaginative with the reasons (i will from now on seen as TT allows no privacy).


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

and to go off at a tangent slightly Tom.....how come you got your extreme nutrition banner back and i havent got mine.

Are you in a bum pyramid scheme with Lorain and Dougie? you fkn sneeky bastrd you. :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Cheese said:


> I don't think they have ever said their reps are all for training posts.
> 
> I think its really funny that they are at the top of the leader board, it winds lots of people up, but then the people who get wound up say "it doesn't bother me reps are pointless anyway".
> 
> I rep some of my mates just as i imagine everyone does at some point, sometimes i could be more imaginative with the reasons (i will from now on seen as TT allows no privacy).


all mods can read the reps whenever they want mate,its common knowledge,in fact there was a thread about it not long ago.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I've only read a few pages of this thread but it looks like it could be one of the most pointless threads ever.

It seems that it's mainly about the rep system. I don't even know how to rep, if i have any reps or why anybody cares who's got reps or not?

Am i missing something? :confused1:

Do reps make you super hench and give you a massive c0ck or something?


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

weeman said:


> all mods can read the reps whenever they want mate,its common knowledge,in fact there was a thread about it not long ago.


Agreed but to post private comments on an open thread is another thing all together.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

If it's privacy you want, there are options other than an internet forum:laugh:


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheese said:


> I don't think they have ever said their reps are all for training posts.
> 
> *I think its really funny that they are at the top of the leader board, it winds lots of people up, but then the people who get wound up say "it doesn't bother me reps are pointless anyway".*
> 
> I rep some of my mates just as i imagine everyone does at some point, sometimes i could be more imaginative with the reasons (i will from now on seen as TT allows no privacy).


What pi$$es me off about it is that people like Hackskii who contribute phenominal amounts of info to the board, who rightfully deserve huge reppage are being out repped by a gang who rep each other for no reason.

As for TT looking at his reps, he's a mod, it's his job if people disapprove to investigate. It's a profile, not his gross income before taxes.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

What the fvck is a pyramid repping system....is it when you rep a couple of your mates...ooooohhhhhhhhh.....thats bad...no wonder you are all getting in such a state....I see it all now


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Cheese said:


> Agreed but to post private comments on an open thread is another thing all together.


Not when those concerned have denied that it goes on and make a big point of trying to make those making allegations look cvnts when it's actually them that should look cvnts:lol:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Lloyd DA said:


> As for TT looking at his reps, he's a mod, it's his job if people disapprove to investigate. It's a profile, not his gross income before taxes.


Its the principle of the matter (cue the PRINCIPLE! when spermers spend all day repping each other remarks)

Edit - and for the record yes Hacks deserves to be right up there for the info he gives out i would imagine i've repped him every day this week for various info.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

this is what i used to like about this site,

people arguing and complaining about people being trolls and negging people and stupid repping and **** and winder upperers and multiple log ons and **** like that

i love it, lets get more threads like this

I'm a ginger by the way and i have pulled more nice birds than the majority of people on this site, the only ones who have pulled more than me are either rich or extremely good looking


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I'm locking this until I have a chance to read through it.

L


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Cheese

Those 2 comments were not word for word more a trend of what has been said so no privacy issue.

It was meant as an example to show that what had been said was not correct.

I'd never post any personal or identifying comments on the board for all to read.

Also although I mentioned Ian and dsahna they certainly werent the only ones using the 'rep me back' etc routine.

I'd also like to point out that a LOT of dsahna's reps were training related for his journal I believe.

And similar for IanStu.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

You have to smile at the irony of a 'Forum Dying' thread hitting 37 pages within a 3 days.. 

That said, it is apparent that a little cleaning up needs to be done.. I'd never want to sacrifice quality over quantity. Inevitably a board growing as quickly as we are places huge demands on the Mod team to keep everything in check. Evidently we've reached a point now where the guidelines need to be clearly defined to ensure we continue to move forwards.

Someone earlier in this thread criticised me for encouraging rep whoring by having the top rep stats at the very top of the forum.. that's a good point. I never clicked that having the stats there contributing to the problem, hey we all make mistakes. Hence it's now gone (the other stats will be back soon).

Thanks to eveyone for your comments (good and bad). Honest feedback is what helps shape the direction of the forum.

I'll leave this thread closed. With each change I make I'll post details in the appropriate forum.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/

L


----------

